# Just Another Ordinary Day



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 16, 2022)

*The First Post*
_Rambling about the cold._

Good evening from my little corner of the Great White North, although to be fair, it is more rainy and chilly at the moment than snowy and frozen, but give it time! Our nine months of winter are surely due to begin any day now. Apparently, the squirrels think so, too. They are all over the place, busily gathering treats and stashing them away. I found a peanut on my front steps yesterday. LOL

Currently, it is 14°C and the forecast is calling for rain for most of next week. When I went upstairs to my bedroom earlier, I was surprised at how cold the room was and I closed the window for the first time since I opened it last spring. Now I am bundled in two layers and my bathrobe and dreaming of a huge mug of hot tea. Too bad for me that drinking anything after 6:00 PM is extremely iffy and greatly increases the chances that I will spend a large portion of the late-night hours traversing my rickety stairs in a dark stairwell as I go back and forth between my bedroom on the third floor and the bathroom on the second floor. It doesn't ensure a restful slumber and I doubt I will risk it. I've had a long week and I am tired and looking forward to several hours of uninterrupted sleep. 

Maybe a better idea is getting into bed, burying myself under my duvet, and watching a movie. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello @TeaBiscuit.  If those have currants in your avatar, please pass the plate,  lol.  

The weather at night turned cold a few nights ago, so added the bedspread.  Too bad the daytime temps will be back near 90F next week.   

Enjoy the movie.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome @TeaBiscuit from a fellow Canadian.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2022)

@TeaBiscuit  Hello and welcome to Senior Forums!  Please stop by the Introductions Section to introduce yourself to all the members. Hope you like it here!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 17, 2022)

*In The Kitchen*
_Gingerbread muffins and lentil soup._

Recently, a family member brought me a big bag of small assorted apples. I don't know where she got them or what she had originally planned to do with them, but by the time they ended up in my kitchen, they were in a pretty sad state. I made spiced applesauce in my slow cooker. I started with a little over a kilo of apples and after coring and peeling them, cutting away the bad bits, and cooking them down, the end result was about two cups of applesauce. Not much for the effort, but it was very good applesauce and the apples didn't go to waste, so I was happy.

With half of the applesauce, I made an apple cake with dates, raisins, and walnuts. Then I put the remainder in the refrigerator and waited for inspiration to strike. A few days passed and I started telling myself, O_kay, just pick something quick and easy. Anything. You have to use up that applesauce._ I vaguely remembered seeing a recipe for an apple gingerbread somewhere and I thought that might be something I'd like to try. Unfortunately, I have a million cookbooks and absolutely no idea which one contained that particular recipe. So this afternoon I decided to take a standard gingerbread recipe and substitute the applesauce for the butter. And instead of baking it as a cake or a loaf, I made muffins (because I'm a wild and crazy gal). The experiment was a success. The muffins are sweet and spicy, moist and sticky, and they go down a treat with a cup of coffee.

While I was in the kitchen, I put a pot of lentil soup on to simmer and had some for dinner over a baked potato. Soup is the perfect cozy food to eat on a rainy day. And soup over a baked potato is also my go-to meal when I don't know what I want to cook. This batch of lentil soup was flavoured with tomato, onion, garlic, and Italian seasonings, and I added a few spoonfuls of pot barley so it was very thick and hearty. I am thrilled that I have a bowl left over for my lunch tomorrow. I love leftovers!

It was so nice hanging out at home, not having to go anywhere. I am feeling very relaxed and peaceful. It was a good day.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 18, 2022)

*Old Friends, New Friends*
_A new home for Luther?_

I love animals. For a long time, I always had pets: dogs, cats, a rat, hamsters, guinea pigs, gerbils, budgies, gold fish. I loved them all. They were family. Three years ago, my budgie, Bird, and my elderly dog, Buddy, passed away within a few months of each other, and there haven't been any animals in the house since. I had Buddy for the entirety of his life. We were together for 15 years and I missed him terribly when he left me. He was the best, most devoted friend I've ever had. Lately, I have begun to think about the possibility of another pet, but I've been waffling and that makes me wonder if I am ready. I don't really go out and get new animals. They all seem to just appear in my house and never leave, so I figure if I am meant to have a new friend, the Universe will make it happen. Until then, I am content to feed the birds and the squirrels that live in my neighbourhood.

I am fond of saying that the Universe is always listening and always knows what's going on inside my head, even when I don't say the words out loud. A cat has appeared suddenly in my life. Hmm ... just when I start thinking it might be nice to have a pet again. How coincidental. This cat is small and very thin and he has taken up residence on the sidewalk in front of an empty house a few doors down. I am pretty sure he is a stray, although I'm not entirely positive, but I have never seen him before and he is rather afraid of people. Also, there is a difference between 'healthy, active cat' thin and 'hungry cat' thin. He is definitely the latter. My daughter gave me a small container of dry cat food and I put some in the shelter of the bushes where he likes to hide. I go outside every day and talk to him. Usually, he hides in the bushes. I talk. He meows. I leave. 

At this point, I am just keeping an eye on him and letting him get used to me. I've been referring to my new little friend as he, but I don't really know if he's a boy or a girl. I call him Luther. An unfortunate name if he turns out to be female. LOL


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum! I'm also in Ontario.
I see you like cooking/baking/pets. Check out these topics in the Forum. You're feedback is welcomed


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 18, 2022)

Welcome TeaBiscuit, from another animal lover. So true about the universe providing. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 19, 2022)

*Luther Update*
_Disappearing food and considering options._

In my last post, I mentioned putting some food out for Luther. I was walking over to my daughter's house when I saw him for the first time in front of the empty house two doors down from mine. Luther was crouched in the grass between the sidewalk and the street and at first I thought he was our local squirrel. I stopped because I didn't want him running onto the road and then he meowed and I realized I was looking at a cat. Then he stood up and crossed the sidewalk to hide in the bushes and that is when I saw how thin he was. I mentioned it to my daughter and she gave me a container of her cat's food. I left it for Luther on my way home and figured it should be good for two or three meals at least.

That was a few days ago. I checked to see how much food was left and discovered that the container had been removed. It was hidden in the bushes where Luther hangs out and it was not visible from the street. I don't know who took the container away or how much of that food Luther actually got to eat. Of course, it is entirely possible that a dog or another cat got into it, but they would just eat the food. It is highly unlikely they would abscond with the empty container. Earlier today I put another little container of food, some cooked hamburger, on the step of the empty house where Luther often sits. He knew it was there. He almost came up to me when I showed it to him. That container disappeared almost immediately.

What the heck? Who is so bothered by the fact that I am showing this poor cat a bit of love? Who would be so miserable as to take food away from a homeless animal? This cat is starving. His hipbones are protruding. Do you realize how thin a cat has to be to have visible bones? I am trying to gain Luther's trust so that I can get him off the street. Why do people have to be awful?

My daughter suggested that I put the food behind the fir trees in front of my house, but Luther doesn't seem to leave the area by the empty house, so I don't think he'd ever know it was there. If I could get him to follow me down the sidewalk, then I could show him where it is, but he's still afraid of me. I feel so bad for him. I'm trying, Luther. I'm trying!

I might end up having to call the Humane Society. They would most likely know how to capture him and he would be given shelter and food. He would also get vet care and then I could adopt him. He definitely cannot live outside once the weather becomes cold. Poor little angel.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 20, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_A new course and a new recipe._

This week is off to a more leisurely start than last week and it's nice to putter around at home not doing anything in particular and being lazy. Tomorrow the pace will pick up again so I am enjoying my free time while I can.

This morning I began an online course on Buddhism for beginners. I wouldn't say that I am a complete beginner, but it's been a while so a refresher definitely wouldn't hurt. And there is always something new to learn if you approach your studies, or anything in life, with a beginner's mind. I also think it will pair very well with the book I am currently reading - Being Upright: Zen Meditation and the Bodhisattva Precepts by Tenshin Reb Anderson. The first module consisted of a meditation and a lecture by a Canadian Buddhist monk. It must be a sign! LOL The meditation was lovely. He was either outside when it was recorded, or by an open window, because I could hear birds chirping in the background, and his voice was so calm and soothing. I might revisit the meditation at bedtime. I found myself distracted as the morning progressed, so I am saving the talk for later.

This afternoon I tried a new recipe for biryani, a spiced Indian rice dish. I am a big fan of Indian food, something a younger me never thought I'd be saying! Until a few years ago, I always avoided Indian cuisine because I didn't like hot and spicy food or anything with curry powder in it. When I went vegan, I became much more adventurous and discovered that I actually did like hot and spicy food, but I still wasn't crazy about curry powder. I experimented with spice blends and making my own curry powder and it turns out that I don't like turmeric. So now I just omit it from recipes and I like Indian food just fine!

What else have I done today? Um ... I walked steps. I worked out. I talked to my daughter. I sat outside in the sun for a while hoping I might see Luther, but there was no sign of him. I guess he was busy with whatever it is that stray cats do to occupy themselves. It's been a fairly quiet day. I am happy.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 21, 2022)

*A Sleepless Night*
_Meditating with a monk._

I could not fall asleep last night. Sometimes I have trouble sleeping and there doesn't seem to be any reason, but often I can't sleep if I know I am going out the next day, or if I will be doing something that breaks from my usual routine. I think it might be a symptom of low-key anxiety. I am a very reclusive person. I love my daily routines and I am happiest when I am at home by myself. I felt fine when I went to bed, but I knew that today there would be stuff happening that involved other people, and although it wasn't completely out of my comfort zone, it was enough to keep me awake into the wee hours.

Around 2:00 AM I was still wide awake and starting to feel anxious that I couldn't sleep. I decided to listen to the talk that I mentioned yesterday in the first module of the Buddhism 101 course. And I did a session of walking meditation (kinhin) at the same time. I didn't bother turning on the light. I just walked in slow measured steps around my bedroom and listened to the quiet voice of my Canadian Buddhist monk. It was very peaceful and I found myself relaxing almost immediately. I walked in the dark and let his soft voice wash over me. I confess I was only half listening because I'm not an absolute beginner and I am familiar with the basics, but then he mentioned insomnia as an example of suffering when talking about the Four Noble Truths, and that stopped me in my tracks. I laughed and laughed and laughed. Talk about great timing! The Universe sure does have a sense of humour. LOL

I think I finally fell asleep around 4:00 AM and I have been so tired all day. Ugh. Tomorrow I have to go out, so I'll take some melatonin when I go to bed and cross my fingers. Is it too soon to be looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 22, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_Cooking, walking, saying goodbye to Luther._

Luther's owner has been found. He seems like a nice guy and Luther is definitely fond of him. When I expressed concern about the cat's emaciated condition, he told me that Luther has a medical condition (something with a long name that I doubt I could spell even if I could remember what it was). He can't get medication for it and that is how Luther always looks. So I guess this particular story ends here. I am very happy for Luther, of course, but I am kind of sad for me. Honestly, I am rather surprised at how sad and disappointed I am feeling right now. I was becoming attached to him. Animals are just so easy to love.

Afterward, I took a walk to my daughter's house to cheer myself up. The sun is shining but it is cool and very windy. The wind has been crazy all week. It is currently 10°C. Our high today is only supposed to be 13°C, dropping to 2°C overnight. Soon I will be back to my cold-weather routine of putting food out every day for the birds and the squirrel. Hello, autumn!

For dinner tonight, I am making a stew of pinto beans, brown rice, tomatoes, corn, onions, peppers, and Mexican spices. I love to cook but I am a bit of a lazy cook. Most of the time I like easy one-pot dishes. Bonus points if I can just mix everything together in a slow cooker or throw it in the oven and forget about it until it's done.

I slept in this morning and I didn't get out to take care of the chore I mentioned yesterday. I have other things to do later today, so I guess it will be a task for tomorrow. Confession: I am wondering if I can just put it off until Monday and treat myself to a long weekend. A very tempting thought and one that pleases my inner procrastinator very much! My dad, who was the greatest procrastinator ever, would be quite pleased. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 23, 2022)

*Was It Really Over Twenty Years Ago?*
_Hanging out with Nigella._

I woke up this morning without a plan for the day. I probably should have taken care of the chore that has been nagging at me all week, but I decided last night that I would leave it until Monday. It isn't anything terribly urgent and there is no harm in putting it off for now. I am not sure how I went from an extremely quiet life in which I hardly ever left the house to suddenly having so many things to do. I found myself having to go out this afternoon as well. Gotta say, I was much happier, and more relaxed, not being on everyone's radar. I need to figure out how to go back to invisible mode. LOL

But for a little while, at least, I was happy at home, drinking coffee in my pyjamas, free to do whatever I pleased. And what pleased me today was watching Nigella Lawson cook yummy food on YouTube. I love Nigella and I own most of her cookbooks. I can still remember the very first time I saw her. It was the Suppertime episode of Nigella Bites on Food Network Canada, many years ago. My children were still young and living at home. (Note: Google tells me that Nigella Bites aired 1999-2001.) I didn't know who she was, but I was hooked straight away, and I've been a fan ever since. I can also remember my first Nigella recipe: My Mother-In-Law's Madeira Cake from How To Be A Domestic Goddess. I made a vegan version, of course, and was chuffed when it came out of the oven looking exactly like the photo in the book.

I think HTBADG was my first Nigella book, followed by How To Eat and then Nigella Bites. The rest came in order and I have all of them except for her two most recent books. My favourites are Feast and Kitchen. Once upon a time, I briefly considered cooking through HTBADG and seeing how many of the recipes I could successfully veganize. I still entertain the idea every so often, although I don't know if my midsection could handle such a project. While Nigella and I do share a love of good food, I am not blessed with her hourglass figure. When she gains weight, she looks voluptuous. When I gain weight, I look like I need to eat a salad and take up jogging. Maybe a better plan would be to stop watching Julie & Julia so much. No good can come from a steady stream of cakes and biscuits emerging from my oven. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 24, 2022)

*Saturday Miscellany*
_This and that, but mostly food._

I have admitted to often being a lazy cook. This is due in large part to the fact that I live in a place where vegan options for dining out and takeaway are very limited. As a result, I have to cook if I want to eat, and as I am the only cook here, I do all of the cooking all of the time. Usually, I don't mind too much. I tend to stick with easy dishes during the week, and I like my food, so I can't really complain. I do have a dream in which I eat my way across Europe and record all the vegan goodness on Instagram. Hey, it could happen (she says while counting her pennies at the grocery store).

It is at the weekend that I typically feel more enthusiastic about spending time in the kitchen, trying new recipes, cooking a big meal, or batching food for the freezer. I had such a plan for this weekend. I wanted to make an Italian 'beef' roast, a block of vegan parmesan, and a loaf of bread. It looks like a lot of work, but it's mostly just mixing ingredients together and letting them cook. The roast and the parmesan get portioned and stashed away in the freezer. The bread gets inhaled almost immediately. What can I say? I love bread! LOL

Well, it is Saturday night and I've not done any of it. I woke up with a migraine this morning and I have spent most of the day sitting around feeling very tired. I roused myself at dinnertime to make a spicy Chinese orange 'chicken' and broccoli dish that I cooked in the oven. It was very tasty and very spicy. I was rather heavy-handed with the hot sauce. I ate it with a mountain of brown rice because I seem to really crave carby things when I am migraining. I used to get migraines a lot when I was younger. I had them monthly for the entirety of my forties. They last about three days, but they aren't too bad now. I might still cook one of my weekend projects tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> Our nine months of winter are surely due to begin any day now. Apparently, the squirrels think so, too. They are all over the place, busily gathering treats and stashing them away.


I watched one, very near my window, recently, looking for the perfect spot, to dig up a hole, and stash a large peanut with shell, and tamp down the grass on top, and run! It amazes me that he wasn't too tempted to eat it, instead, and that he obviously counts on his ability to find it to retrieve it, months later.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> I put a pot of lentil soup on to simmer and had some for dinner over a baked potato. Soup is the perfect cozy food to eat on a rainy day. And soup over a baked potato is also my go-to meal when I don't know what I want to cook. This batch of lentil soup was flavoured with tomato, onion, garlic, and Italian seasonings, and I added a few spoonfuls of pot barley so it was very thick and hearty. I am thrilled that I have a bowl left over for my lunch tomorrow. I love leftovers!


Lentil soup on baked potato sounds great to me, too!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> I do have a dream in which I eat my way across Europe and record all the vegan goodness on Instagram. Hey, it could happen (she says while counting her pennies at the grocery store).


This made me smile.  I enjoy your writing, and I like imagination, too.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> So I guess this particular story ends here. I am very happy for Luther, of course, but I am kind of sad for me. Honestly, I am rather surprised at how sad and disappointed I am feeling right now. I was becoming attached to him. Animals are just so easy to love.



Sending a gentle hug regarding your feelings surrounding Luther. 



TeaBiscuit said:


> The sun is shining but it is cool and very windy. The wind has been crazy all week. It is currently 10°C. Our high today is only supposed to be 13°C, dropping to 2°C overnight. Soon I will be back to my cold-weather routine of putting food out every day for the birds and the squirrel. Hello, autumn!



The wild birds there must appreciate your efforts!  Are your winters long and cold?
And what type of foods do you put out for them? 
 Which types are your most frequent visitors?
And, don't answer these questions, if you have something else you'd rather write about.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome from "Friendly" Manitoba that used to be known as the "Land of 100,000 Lakes."  As I like to say, "We're Not Sexy, but We're Good."


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> The wild birds there must appreciate your efforts! Are your winters long and cold?
> And what type of foods do you put out for them?
> Which types are your most frequent visitors?
> And, don't answer these questions, if you have something else you'd rather write about.


Our winters are fairly long. We start seeing snow around mid-October; sometimes earlier, sometimes later. Our last frost date is the end of May, but usually the snow is gone by then. The colder weather is already making itself known. My wooden floors are freezing and the radiators have come on. I live in an area where the air is damp and it is windy much of the time, so you really feel the cold when it sets in.

I have three little chickadees who live close to my house and they are regular visitors during the winter. They are so friendly and trusting. I put food out on my front step and they appear before I even close the door. I also have a tree beside my front door and they like to hang out there and wait for me. The minute I step outside, they begin chattering to me. Last year, I was feeding the chickadees, a woodpecker, three black birds, and my squirrel. The chickadees like small black sunflower seeds, but I also put out millet, oats, raw unsalted nuts and seeds, and bits of fruits and vegetables. All-natural peanut butter with no salt or sugar is a big hit. They go nuts over it. I have also tried the commercial wild bird blends that you can buy in stores and none of the wild birds around my place like the stuff. So I just google healthy foods for wild birds and make up my own mixes. 

My squirrel must be very spoiled because he's actually quite picky about what he chooses to eat, but I feel bad for the chickadees if they aren't paying attention and he gets to the peanut butter first. I've heard them scolding him from the safety of the tree while he gobbles it all down. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you for that very interesting post, TeaBiscuit.  

We have chickadees, here in the northeast USA, as well! 
And titmice, and nuthatches often follow along with them. 
Nut-hatches frequently walk up and down, the tree trunks.  
I too find the wild birds, to be very good company! 

I agree that all of yours are quite spoiled!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Welcome from "Friendly" Manitoba that used to be known as the "Land of 100,000 Lakes."


I've been to Manitoba a few times when I was younger and used to travel and do interesting things and had fun stories to tell. After my dad retired, he loved to drive across Canada and would take a trip up north every summer in his old van. Once out of Ontario, we'd take the Yellowhead Hwy to BC, get on the Alaska Hwy, and go up to the Yukon. That particular stretch from northern BC up to the Yukon border is gorgeous, but my very favourite road trip will always be the Dempster Hwy from the Yukon Territory up to Inuvik in the Northwest Territories. I've done it twice and would love to go again someday. I think there is now a road beyond Inuvik that goes all the way to Tuktoyaktuk and the Arctic Ocean. (I wonder if Inuvik took down their 'Road Ends Here' sign. LOL) I would absolutely LOVE to stand on the shore and dip my toes in the Arctic Ocean! Dare to dream, girl!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 25, 2022)

*Down a Rabbit Hole*
_I am too easily distracted._

Day two of the migraine and another long, tired day in which I've done pretty much nothing, so this is going to be a very short post! Because what is there to write about?

After dinner - soup and whole wheat toast - I decided to finish up the module I've been working on in the Buddhist course. I think I referred to it as the first module in a previous post, but I noticed tonight that it is actually the second module. The first was just a welcome and a bit of info about the course. Anyway, I happened to see a link for How To Meditate in the suggested reading section. It was written by the monk who gave the talk and did the first meditation (which I've listened to a few times now), and because I like to be thorough, I thought it would be a good idea to read it. So I clicked the link.

This link didn't go to just an e-book. It went to another site entirely. A site devoted to meditation with courses, an audio library, videos, things to read, distractions galore! I love it!

I am a total nerd.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome to the forum TeaBisquit.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 26, 2022)

*I Will Forever Be Technologically-Challenged*
_A missing remote, a new Fire stick, and a nighttime routine._

Last year my daughter gave me a television and a Roku for my bedroom. Every night I turn on whatever series I am currently watching and I walk steps. Walking is therapeutic exercise for my bad leg. I walk outside, but I also walk a dedicated number of steps inside every single day. The television is nice company and makes my walking routine more enjoyable. Sometimes I listen to music, and other times I will do meditative walking in silence. 

A couple of weeks ago, the Internet went down for a few hours. That in itself wasn't a big deal, but it messed up my television and I was greeted with a 'no signal' message when I turned it on. Also, the remote for the Roku, which never leaves my bedside table, had mysteriously vanished. I have looked high and low for that thing and it is still missing to this day. Really strange! My daughter came over and reset the television. I eventually gave up on the Roku remote and treated myself to a new Amazon Fire stick. I am quite happy with it except for one thing. There is a little box on the upper left side of the screen. It has four things listed on it and kind of resembles a menu, but I can't click on it and I can't get rid of it. I went into the settings menu and looked around, but it wasn't helpful. The little box goes on and off. It disappears for a few minutes and then it reappears. This probably isn't the worst thing in the world, but it is rather annoying (especially as it seems to serve no purpose whatsoever). If anyone knows how to make it go away for good, I would be most appreciative!

On the bright side, I am very happy and very grateful to have entertainment again as I count steps around the bedroom. And Netflix informs me that season 18 of Grey's Anatomy will be coming my way October 6. So ... yay!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 27, 2022)

*A Long Day*
_Another reminder to tidy my pantry._

My task today, before going out this afternoon, was grocery shopping, and by grocery shopping I mean ordering on Instacart. When I started, I thought I had plenty of time, but there were two things I hadn't considered. 1 - The last time I did a proper shop was the end of June, so I needed a lot of stuff. 2 - The beginning of the week is always a bad time because the stores tend to restock closer to the weekend. So putting together my order took longer than I expected and they were out of certain things I always buy, but overall I was happy. I submitted my order and waited for a shopper. The time ticked away. Finally, just as I had to leave, a shopper began collecting my items. I crossed my fingers and hoped that everything would be okay with the order. I don't have a cell phone and after I left my house and my computer, I had no way of communicating with them. 

It was around 6:00 PM when I arrived back home to a mountain of bags to be unpacked and put away. It felt like it took forever because my pantry is an unorganized nightmare and I am constantly shuffling things around trying to make room. The worst is that it's my own fault because I keep saying I am going to tidy and organize my shelves and cupboards and I never do, so I can't even complain. LOL Then I made myself a very easy dinner of potato wedges and a vegan chick'n burger that I cooked in the oven, a nice low-effort treat meal. Now I am having a coffee. It is quite late for coffee, but I had dinner later than usual and I always like something to drink afterward. I am especially enjoying a hot drink tonight. It is a cold and rainy night and I am feeling rather cold as well. The weather forecast is promising sunshine for the rest of the week. I hope it's right!


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

Did you get eerything you wanted or did they give substitutions you did not want? I don't have a cell either.  I have not used instacart yet.  I am good when it comes to going to the local grocery stores.  I have only had to use a delivery service after a hip replacement.  I used walmart, they did a very good job.  If what I wanted wasn't available they would send me a name brand or a larger size as a substitution.  I like that! I will say they are changing things a lot right now so I don't know if they still do that.  I am not happy that they will not ship things I used to order, like canned goods, sodas and water. I still order my dog food and they ship it no charge. I used to be able to order all those things for shipping without any shipping charges.  They no longer do that and I am not happy about it.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Did you get eerything you wanted or did they give substitutions you did not want?


I got almost everything on my order. They were out of the vegan creamer I like, but it's not a necessity so I was okay with that. Normally, I am home when I do an order and I am able to message back and forth with my shopper if they have any questions. I've been very lucky with shoppers and using Instacart has been a positive experience. I don't drive and I don't live within walking distance of a decent supermarket, so I am happy that the service is finally available in my area.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 28, 2022)

*Brrrr*
_And that's pretty much all she wrote._

Not much to say tonight because I've been out of the house for most of the day doing work-related things that I don't find particularly interesting and I can't imagine anyone else would either. It was cold when I left this morning, 7°C, and colder when I returned home, 2°C. I just checked my local forecast and there is a frost advisory overnight. I wonder if we'll be getting snow soon. Because I got home rather late, I just made myself some toast for dinner. At 10:00 PM I can't really be bothered to do more. I held my hands over the toaster while it was on to warm them up. It felt really nice. So would wrapping my hands around a nice hot mug filled with coffee, but it's too late for that now, unfortunately. I am going to go upstairs, walk my steps, and then dive under my gigantic fluffy duvet and not move until morning. Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 29, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> I've been to Manitoba a few times when I was younger and used to travel and do interesting things and had fun stories to tell. After my dad retired, he loved to drive across Canada and would take a trip up north every summer in his old van. Once out of Ontario, we'd take the Yellowhead Hwy to BC, get on the Alaska Hwy, and go up to the Yukon. That particular stretch from northern BC up to the Yukon border is gorgeous, but my very favourite road trip will always be the Dempster Hwy from the Yukon Territory up to Inuvik in the Northwest Territories. I've done it twice and would love to go again someday. I think there is now a road beyond Inuvik that goes all the way to Tuktoyaktuk and the Arctic Ocean. (I wonder if Inuvik took down their 'Road Ends Here' sign. LOL) I would absolutely LOVE to stand on the shore and dip my toes in the Arctic Ocean! Dare to dream, girl!


Gee I'm sort of Jealous.  I have been to the Yukon in 2021 and again this year in 2022.  In 2021 I drove about 14 km on the Dempster.  It was raining, rather depressing and I turned back.  This summer I drove into Alaska which was closed last year.  I also drove up the Dempster but only made it as far as the Information Center for the Tombstone Mountains which is around 70 km up the highway.  

I always wanted to make Inuvik and now you can drive right up to Tuktoyaktuk and yes, put your hand or toes in the Arctic Ocean.  I failed to do this and have deep regrets.  The only regret on a 42 day trip.  To really do the Dempster takes 5 full days to my way of thinking.  You drive to Eagle Plains for 1st night at the hotel that you should reserve.  Then up to Inuvik on Day 2.  Once you are in Inuvik take a day to drive up to and back from the Arctic Ocean at Tuktoyaktuk.  Then it's day 4 and 5 back to Dawson City.

I stayed 3 nights at the Bunkhouse Hotel in Dawson.  There were a lot of Germans that used motorcycles to travel The Yukon.  I bet most of them made the Arctic Ocean.  I love the north.  It's a wonderful part of Canada that few Urbanites can even imagine (no services for 300 km).  I would have loved to see those Pingos.  The distance from Inuvik to Tuktoyaktuk is only 144 km one way.  

By the way, thanks for writing.  Your posting is pretty inspirational.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 29, 2022)

*A New Course*
_A painful memory, a new course, and a dream._

Last spring, after waiting for over a year, a program I've been wanting to take finally opened up for registration. I applied straight away and I was so excited at the prospect of taking this course after waiting for so long. The thought that I wouldn't get in didn't even cross my mind. Well, guess what? I didn't get in, and to say that I was crushed would be an understatement. "We have another course opening in the fall," they said. "It's new and will be open to everyone." In that minute, I couldn't even entertain the idea. Bite me, I thought, and slunk away to lick my bruised ego and feel sorry for myself.

For some reason, that course came to mind tonight. I looked it up after dinner and it starts the beginning of October. The healing power of time must certainly be true because I am considering signing up. Part of me wonders if I would have a better chance of getting into the first program if I take this one, but the first program won't be available again until 2024 and I have no intention of getting my hopes up a second time. Also, unlike the Buddhist course I am currently taking, this is a paid course and it's expensive so it has to be something I am truly interested in and really want to study. I am a diligent student and if I sign up for a class, I give it my all, whether it's free or not. It is in the religious studies genre so I am very tempted.

I have long had a dream of getting a degree in religious studies. I find the different religions and their effect on society fascinating. But I would only do it if I could pay for it outright. At this stage of my life, I absolutely do not want to incur a large amount of debt, in the form of student loans or otherwise; especially for something that I would basically be doing just for fun. Yes, I just referred to writing papers, taking tests, and reading textbooks as fun. I told you I was a nerd. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 30, 2022)

*Yay For Friday*
_Tidying up loose ends._

I was home today and busy with finishing up odds and ends from the past few days. I am finally done with module 2 of the Buddhism course. I am guessing it is not something that is meant to take up so much time. I got a bit lost in a bunch of mediation materials and videos because that is what happens when I click links. LOL In the intro, it says that the course should take approximately two months to complete and it provides exposure to teachers from a variety of different Buddhist traditions. My own background is Zen, so I am looking forward to learning some different perspectives. There are 15 modules in total and I figure, given my propensity for clicking links and getting totally sidetracked, that I will finish sometime in December. That suits me fine. I am in no hurry.

I also did some work on a spiritual program for personal empowerment that I started last Sunday. Tomorrow I will finish up week 1. This program goes through the remainder of the year and ends December 31. I really love the timing! Don't laugh, but that was a big reason why I'm taking it. Well, that and learning about myself. LOL Each week has a particular focus with activities. To be honest, this isn't the sort of thing I usually like to do and I am very curious as to why I'm finding it so appealing. It is quite surprising to me. Apparently, the Universe thinks I'll get something out of it.  

And last but not least, I bit the bullet and registered for the course I mentioned yesterday. I think I actually heard my bank account cry a little. Yikes. It starts tomorrow and is a year and a half in length. I am excited about this one!  A lot of reading. A lot of writing. Lectures. Homework. All the good stuff.

You know, I often think that I don't really do much, but after writing this post I am wondering why I think that. I seem to have a full plate at the moment. So many new things to learn and study and enrich my mind ... I love it!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 30, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I love the north. It's a wonderful part of Canada that few Urbanites can even imagine (no services for 300 km).


I love northern Canada, too. The Yukon is one of my favourite places. I've lived in Whitehorse, Dawson City, and Faro; a lifetime ago, it seems now. I think sometimes about taking another trip up the Dempster. I remember my dad always complained about how dusty that road was, but every summer without fail he'd get in his van and head north. I once told him that when he passed away, I was going to go up to the Arctic Circle and scatter his ashes beside the Dempster and that would be his resting place for all eternity. He'd better not haunt me because I still have his ashes.   



Packerjohn said:


> There were a lot of Germans that used motorcycles to travel The Yukon.


When I canoed the Yukon River, there were three young German guys who were travelling the river on a  homemade raft. They just had the best time on that thing, although I have no idea how they made it through Five Finger rapids in one piece. Axel, Dieter, and Bernd. I can't remember why I just went into the kitchen, but I can remember the names of three strangers from thirty years ago. LOL The Yukon River is another trip I wouldn't mind doing again. I might have to find myself a new travel companion.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 1, 2022)

*A Busy Saturday*
_October is off to a productive start._

The day has completely gotten away from me. Almost from the moment I got up this morning, I have been busy with random things. I just noticed that the room is dark and I was rather shocked when I looked at the time and saw that it is after 7:00 PM. Good grief! I suppose I should be thinking about what to make for dinner, but I'm not feeling particularly motivated and will most likely end up having toast because it's the easiest thing I can think of. I am looking forward to putting my feet up and switching off my brain for the rest of the night. That seems like an excellent plan for Sunday as well! I hope everyone is enjoying a nice weekend. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 2, 2022)

*A Lazy Sunday, Hopefully*
_Trying a new bread recipe._

I woke up quite early this morning. I'm not sure why, but I couldn't go back to sleep once I was awake. Ugh. I took advantage of the extra time to finish up a few things I didn't get around to doing yesterday, and now the rest of the day is mine. I am free to do as I please and that will most likely consist of me sitting around watching movies (scary movies because it's October!), drinking coffee, and generally being as lazy as I can be.

The one productive activity on my agenda for today is bread. I am trying a recipe from a *new* secondhand cookbook I bought recently - Canadian Living's Best Breads & Pizzas. I am making the Nova Scotia Oatmeal Buns. I have already made their Good and Grainy Rolls and they went down a treat. I am sure I will enjoy these very much, too. Bread sounds like work and not something one would choose to do on a lazy day, but my stand mixer does the majority of the work, and the rest of it is just rising time. I am wondering, though, if maybe I should make soup as well. Soup is so tasty with bread. I think maybe I will watch a movie and see if I feel inspired later. How can I enjoy being lazy if I am busy doing things? LOL

Here is one of my dad's photos of the Dempster Hwy in the Yukon Territory. This is the road @Packerjohn and I have been talking about. This photo is from the 90s and if I had to guess at the location, I would say it was taken somewhere between the Arctic Circle and the Northwest Territories border.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi TeaBiscuit, and welcome. No doubt that sooner or later you will receive greetings from Londoner, hollydolly. She welcomes new members with a big poster of London. The reason That I tell you that is because you mention the weather where you are. So, did you know that London (51°30′N,) is farther north than Calgary (51°03′N?) Why then don't we get Canadian weather? 

What you need is the North Atlantic Current. the warm ocean current flowing northeast, under the influence of prevailing winds, from the Gulf of Mexico towards NW Europe and warming its climate. Also called: The Gulf Stream. We haven't seen serious snow in decades.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hi TeaBiscuit, and welcome. No doubt that sooner or later you will receive greetings from Londoner, hollydolly. She welcomes new members with a big poster of London. The reason That I tell you that is because you mention the weather where you are. So, did you know that London (51°30′N,) is farther north than Calgary (51°03′N?) Why then don't we get Canadian weather?
> 
> What you need is the North Atlantic Current. the warm ocean current flowing northeast, under the influence of prevailing winds, from the Gulf of Mexico towards NW Europe and warming its climate. Also called: The Gulf Stream. We haven't seen serious snow in decades.


Oh I welcomed TeaBiscuit when she first joined.. a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I welcomed TeaBiscuit when she first joined.. a couple of weeks ago..


Well done holly, shame on me for missing it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 2, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *A Lazy Sunday, Hopefully*
> _Trying a new bread recipe._
> 
> I woke up quite early this morning. I'm not sure why, but I couldn't go back to sleep once I was awake. Ugh. I took advantage of the extra time to finish up a few things I didn't get around to doing yesterday, and now the rest of the day is mine. I am free to do as I please and that will most likely consist of me sitting around watching movies (scary movies because it's October!), drinking coffee, and generally being as lazy as I can be.
> ...


Thanks for the photo.  It does look pretty lonely.  Here are my photos.  Unfortunately, I did not make it beyond the Tombstone Mountains so there are plenty of trees in my photos.  Trees or not, the distances are great.  Plenty of German tourists drive the road each year.  It definitely is a "trip to remember."

 I think the Germans and other tourists really like this trip.  In Europe one town or one village ends and another town and another village starts in many places.  That definitely is not the situation on the Dempster Highway.  You will see more Yogi Bears and lots of caribous but no problems with traffic jams and red lights.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 2, 2022)

How did your bread come out?  I adore baking, and eating, fresh home baked bread.  And soup!  You're making me swoon!  Lol!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 2, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> How did your bread come out?


Just lovely. Unfortunately, they came out of the oven just after dinner and I was full, so I've yet to sample them. I am pretty sure they will taste just as good as they look. Bread seldom disappoints. I made 12 rolls in two pans. Here is one batch.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 3, 2022)

*Soup For Dinner*
_Pasta e fagioli with fancy coloured pasta shapes._

I had originally planned to make soup yesterday, but when my rolls took longer than I had anticipated, I made vegan Cincinnati chili instead. Tonight, I did make soup, an Italian bean and pasta soup with vegetables. It was very good and I used up the last of some fancy pasta from Bulk Barn - Ciao Bella rainbow pasta. It's pricier than the regular pasta, but it was fun to try. When I treat myself, it is usually with a cookbook or a food product I haven't had before or a food product that is too expensive to enjoy on a regular basis. I also had two of my rolls and they were so soft and nice. I have some soup left over for tomorrow night when I get home. The next two days are going to be busy. I am happy to know that dinner for tomorrow is taken care of, but I might end up having toast on Wednesday. I should pull out my slow cooker and put it to use!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 4, 2022)

*A Sunny Autumn Day*
_A walk in the sunshine._

I woke up quite late this morning. I'm not sure why because I went to bed at a decent hour, but you will never hear me complain about a good long sleep. It is not always a guaranteed thing nowadays. I ambled downstairs, put the kettle on to boil for coffee, and then I made the mistake of checking my messages. A minor domestic problem awaited me; not mine, but that of a family member. A brief chat and an email followed, and then I had to run out for a few minutes while my coffee was set aside to grow cold. On the bright side, it was a beautiful day. When I left the house, it was sunny and 14°C. The forecasted high was supposed to be 21°C (for today and tomorrow!), but I don't if it actually got that warm. My walk was lovely, though, and despite not having my coffee yet, I really enjoyed it. The birds were chattering cheerfully and the trees are changing colour. When I returned home, I was scolded by the chickadee as I came up my front steps. I am waiting until the temperature really drops before I start feeding the birds and the squirrel, but the chickadee seems to think the time has come. I am almost positive he was saying, "Hey! Cold and starving here! Cold and starving!" He looked fat and healthy and I am pretty sure he will be okay if he has to wait a while longer. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 5, 2022)

*Full House*
_Not the tv show._

So, do you remember the familial domestic problem from yesterday? Well, it has landed houseguests in my bedroom, which has resulted in me sleeping on a narrow and extremely uncomfortable couch in the room that was previously my bedroom before a leaky ceiling caused me to change rooms until I could get a new roof on my house. 

I certainly don't mind helping my family, of course, but I wish it could be outside of my home. I realize that sounds kind of awful and I don't mean it to. I mentioned in another thread here at SF that I am a happy reclusive introvert and it is a most accurate description of who I am. I like to be alone. I don't need people around and I rarely seek out the company of others. My house is my safe space, the only place where I ever truly feel relaxed and free to be me. I don't invite people to my house.

And now I have two family members here. Temporarily. They are disrupting my routine and creating clutter and making noise and kicking my low-key anxiety up a couple of notches. And I can't escape to get myself back into a good headspace because this is where I escape to. Ugh.

I am being pleasant. Soon I will have my quiet empty house back. From my lips to the Universe's ear!


----------



## Blessed (Oct 5, 2022)

I am like you!! My home is my safe place and I don't like company just popping up with no warning.  I am lucky that I have plenty of rooms and beds. No one is getting my bed LOL.  

The kids have a bedroom here, with their own bath.  Grandson has a bedroom and a play room. Everyone has a TV, the grandson has a video game set up.  The kitchen is a free for all!! 

Sometimes it is better to have the grandson spend the night when the kids go out for a night on the town. Sometimes they just come back here for the night rather than drive all the way home.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 6, 2022)

I understand exactly what you are saying. As much as I love someone, please go home after a couple of hours.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 6, 2022)

*Cookbooks In The Mail*
_New books, pies, and thinking about Thanksgiving._

Today was a great day for mail. Three 'new' secondhand cookbooks landed in my mailbox: The National Trust Book of Christmas & Festive Day Recipes (1981) by Sara Paston-Williams, The Complete Canadian Living Baking Book (2008) by Elizabeth Baird, and The Complete Canadian Living Cookbook (2001) by Elizabeth Baird. I love getting books in the mail, so this was a very happy day for me. I guess the Universe thought I could use a pick-me-up. I most definitely could, Universe! Thank you so much!

Today also found me flipping through a cookbook that my son gave me last year for my birthday: Me, Myself, and Pie (2014) by Sherry Gore, a beautiful book of Amish pie recipes. We are heading into the Thanksgiving long weekend here in Canada and it is one of the few times of the year when I will bake a pie. I struggle with pastry. It is just one of those things that I could never master, so while I love pie and I love the idea of homemade pies emerging all golden and lovely from my oven, it is not an activity that I really enjoy. But Thanksgiving requires a pie, and maybe I will get better if I practice more. Practice makes perfect! Right?

I thought it might be fun to try a new pie; mix things up a little. I have been looking at a recipe for a funny cake. This recipe appears in the Amish pie book, but when I googled it, the recipe seems to be credited mostly to the Mennonites. We have a local Mennonite community - I actually have a bag of their organic whole wheat flour in my fridge that I will be using for the pastry - so this seems like the perfect choice. Funny cake is a vanilla cake with a chocolate sauce baked in a pie crust. I have never had one, but I think it's a novel idea, and it would definitely be a surprise! Last Thanksgiving I made my first departure from the requisite pumpkin pie with a still-traditional pecan pie. It was my first time making a pecan pie. I cut back the sugar so that it wouldn't be too sweet and it was amazing. I was very pleased. Everyone enjoyed it.

Here is a photo of my vegan pecan pie.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 7, 2022)

*Minor Annoyances*
_They say things come in threes._

1. I still have that darned little box on my Fire homepage. I have googled and gone through my settings and I cannot figure out how to get rid of it. At this point, I am not sure if I am more annoyed by this box that won't go away, or if I am annoyed at myself for being so annoyed over such a silly little thing. LOL

2. I still have houseguests. I am pretty sure I will have houseguests through the long weekend. On the bright side, I guess I can't moan about not having anyone to spend Thanksgiving with. Maybe I can talk them into washing the dishes after our big dinner. That would be nice. 

3. I went to Instagram this morning and discovered that my account had been suspended for absolutely no reason. I post photos of vegan dishes that I cook (my own photos). I post photos of cookbooks that I buy and those are simply cover shots of the book exteriors, no copyrighted material (again, my own photos). I don't spam. I don't bother anyone. Honestly, the company that owns Facebook and Instagram are just becoming more ridiculous by the day.

Update regarding IG: Apparently, the issue, whatever it was, has been rectified. I am happy that I was able to avoid an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 8, 2022)

*The Best-Laid Plans*
_Sometimes the alternative is so much better._

I had my Saturday planned. I was going to be productive and organized and get my Thanksgiving prep done. Specifically, I wanted to make a loaf of herb bread to be used in the stuffing, pastry for the pie, and cranberry sauce. It was a completely feasible plan. I know this because I do it every single year at this time. But if you're thinking to yourself that this is what I spent my Saturday doing, well, you'd be wrong. LOL

My houseguests have been absent all day. I have been alone in my house all day. I think this is the first time since they arrived that I have totally relaxed in both mind and body. I spent my entire Saturday with my feet up, watching scary movies (because scary movies are mandatory October entertainment!), drinking hot minty mochas, and enjoying the solitude of my empty house. It has been absolutely blissful.

So, yeah. I have accomplished nothing today and I don't even care. I got just what I needed. The Universe always knows best.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 9, 2022)

*Busy In The Kitchen*
_Catching up on my Thanksgiving prep._

I have spent most of the day in the kitchen doing things I probably should have taken care of yesterday. I made herb bread for stuffing and two pies. The bread and one of the pies are in the oven now. The second pie is setting in the freezer. I ended up making a completely different pie than the one I had previously planned. And then I made another pie! Again, different from my original idea. The first pie was a salted date caramel and chocolate pie. It was a no-bake pie and I've actually had my eye on the recipe for a long time. I don't know what made me think of it, but I had all the ingredients and I'm happy that I am finally trying it. I tasted the filling while I was making it and it was really good. Rich and not too sweet with a bit of saltiness. Yum. The second pie was a simple apple berry pie with a streusel topping so that we can pretend we have a slightly healthier dessert option. LOL 

I might make the cranberry sauce later, but chances are good that I will just leave it until tomorrow. My leg is sore from standing all afternoon and the only thing I want to do for the rest of the evening is take it easy. I am not looking forward to walking my steps tonight, but I will. It has become such a habit that I do it with barely a thought. Curiously enough, walking, even on the days when my walking session can more accurately be called a limping session, really does make my leg feel better. I don't think I will ever not think that is just so weird! Also, the more calories I burn walking tonight means the more pie I can eat after my Thanksgiving dinner. There is always a bright side!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 10, 2022)

*Talking With My Daughter*
_Someone is feeling sassy. LOL_

Having fun while getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner.

Me: So, do you like any other Thanksgiving foods now that you're older or is it still just stuffing, mashed potatoes, and gravy?
H: I like turkey.
Me: I have a vegan alternative!
H: Turkey is meat. It's the name of a bird.
Me: Turk'y.
H: Get out of my face.
Me:


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 10, 2022)

*Feast Day*
_LovingKindness_

Happy Thanksgiving, Canada. 

Metta prayer for peace and kindness: May all beings be happy. May all beings be healthy. May all beings live with ease. May all beings be free from harm. May all beings know peace. 

Artist: Randy McGovern


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 11, 2022)

*The Day After*
_Leftovers, or the lack thereof._

I love the day after Thanksgiving. I am enjoying a rest from cooking and washing dishes. I usually don't have a lot of leftovers from the big meal and this year was no different. I hid a bowl of mashed potatoes, vegetables, and gravy in the back of the refrigerator before everything disappeared, so I wouldn't have to cook anything today. The day after is always a rest day. No cooking. No washing up. 

This afternoon I got a message from my son asking if we'd had a good dinner. He lives in another city and I haven't seen him in a very long time, three or four years, I think. The starter was a creamy broccoli soup. I made it at the last minute and I'm so glad I did because it was super good. We were all disappointed there wasn't more of it. LOL For the main course, we had Gardein turk'y cutlets, stuffing made with homemade herb bread, mashed potatoes, green beans, green peas, gravy, and homemade cranberry sauce. Dessert was apple berry pie with cinnamon streusel and a salted date caramel chocolate pie. He thought it all sounded very good. He told me that he and his dad had steak and he seemed happy with that.

I was a bit worried about the pies. I tried a different recipe for the pastry and had the worst time rolling it out. Finally, I just pressed the pastry into the pie plates. That method worked a lot better than using a rolling pin, but I was sure I worked it too much and it was going to be too thick and tough. Thankfully, it was fine. Whew. My other worry was that the date caramel pie was supposed to be served straight from the freezer. I think this was to preserve the integrity of the pie so that the filling didn't sag into a soft blob upon cutting. I had initially placed it in the freezer, but then I worried about the frozen crust becoming rock solid, so I eventually put the pie in the fridge and crossed my fingers. The pie retained its shape after being cut into wedges and no one broke a tooth on the crust. Two thumbs up!

I ate my mashed potato bowl for lunch and now all that remains is some pie. I am wondering what to do about dinner. Hmm ... a cup of coffee and a slice of pie is a perfectly acceptable post-Thanksgiving meal, right?


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 12, 2022)

*Books, Books, And More Books*
_I am a compulsive consumer of cookbooks and should seek treatment._

My houseguests are still here, but I had hoped now that Thanksgiving is over, I could get back to my routines and some semblance of normalcy. Emotionally, the reclusive me is exhausted and longing to have my peaceful house back. I am here by myself for short periods of time, but because I know people will be returning, it's a nice break but not too restful. I am making the best of it.

My plan for today was to do some reading for my courses. The big course has quite a lot of reading, and the first lecture is super long (over two hours). I am about 45 minutes into the lecture and I haven't even started any of the readings yet. I want to take notes while I go through the written material, but I am just too distracted at the moment.

So what did I actually do today? Well, when I sat down at the computer, I got a message from my daughter almost immediately. I started talking to her and browsing a book site. I looked up one book and then a bunch of similar books popped up. Of course, I had to look at those too. And you just know I _had_ to buy them because I have no self-control when it comes to cheap secondhand books. LOL Seven cookbooks and two cups of coffee later, the afternoon had passed me by and my courses sat in the back of my mind feeling ignored and unloved.

Maybe I will do some reading in bed tonight. It will be nice and quiet, with no distractions or interruptions.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 13, 2022)

*Kitchen Disaster*
_The stuff that nightmares are made of._

I had to go out this afternoon and I wasn't looking forward to it because it's grey and rainy outside. It rained yesterday. It rained today. It is supposed to rain right through to next Wednesday, with Tuesday and Wednesday calling for mixed rain and snow. Lovely. Luckily, I managed to avoid heavy rain and only experienced sprinkles while waiting for the bus, so it wasn't too bad. I don't mind the rain at all when I'm inside, just listening to it, but I don't really enjoy going out and getting wet. I think I might have been a cat in a previous life. LOL

A family member has gone out of town on a trip and I am watering her plants and doing some odd jobs around her house while she is away. Her adult son lives with her, but he doesn't want to be bothered with house stuff. Apparently, it's easier for me to ride a bus from one end of the city to the other and take care of things. It is hard to argue with the logic of a young person. I spent the entire time I was there this afternoon scrubbing mouldy dishes in the kitchen and carting rubbish out to the recycling bin. I will spare you the gruesome details. Suffice to say he seems to be enjoying the life of a carefree bachelor quite a lot! And cleaning up after himself does not appear to be a priority. 

I'm not sure if it's the gloomy weather or the unexpected bout of cleaning, but I am so tired now. It will be an early bedtime for me, that's for sure!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 14, 2022)

*Another Sleepless Night*
_Mr. Sandman, bring me ... some extra-strength sleeping pills._

I was so tired last night. I was looking forward to going to bed - well, the couch, I should say, because my bedroom is still occupied by my houseguests - so much. I was looking forward to going to sleep so much. And you know what that means? I was awake all night. Because my head, and the Universe, think it's fun to mess with me. As a result, I spent the entire day vacillating between wandering aimlessly around the house not really doing anything, and sitting staring blankly at the walls through bleary eyes not really doing anything. I want to say that I can't wait for bedtime, but that didn't work out too great for me the last time I said it. Maybe I'll fare better tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> Apparently, it's easier for me to ride a bus from one end of the city to the other and take care of things. It is hard to argue with the logic of a young person. I spent the entire time I was there this afternoon scrubbing mouldy dishes in the kitchen and carting rubbish out to the recycling bin. I will spare you the gruesome details


That is the last time I’d be doing this favour for your family member.  They’ll probably come home and think this lazy jerk did a great job keeping the house clean.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 14, 2022)

Tea Biscuit, I could spend months talking with you!
We would enjoy talking and sharing cookbooks.  I have a few of Nigella's books and lots of Indian cooking books. 
Speaking of Indian cooking, which I do a lot of, one of our favorites is dal (lentils) with onion, ginger, tomatoes and best of all coconut milk.  I do much of my Indian cooking in my stove top Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker which saves energy and is easier on my feet.  My husband is a good soup person, his favorite is a spicy tomato soup topped with more spices - called rasam.  There are so many Indian recipes online now which really help to keep him happy.
Do you garden?  Our spaghetti  and butternut squash are nearly ripe so they will be steamed in the pressure cooker in about 15 minutes.  My husband likes to grow them since they store so well all winter.  Our hot peppers are just about ready to be picked also and it is time to think about how to over winter our curry leaf tree (not the same as the house plant).  We still have some green tomatoes on the vine but we like green tomato chutney so if they don't ripen in the few weeks we have options. 
Today, our weather is warm with blue skies - we forget that others are starting winter already. 
I better stop for now before I drive you nuts.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 14, 2022)

@Jules ... She knows I've been cleaning up after him. I don't mind helping out.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 14, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> Tea Biscuit, I could spend months talking with you!


Hi, Happy Heart! We're both new here. Welcome!

I used to garden but it's hard on my back now, especially weeding. I hurt my lower back a few years ago and I am reminded of that whenever I sweep the floor, shovel snow, or have to stand for a long period of time. Every spring, though, I think about maybe planting one or two things. I have rhubarb and several blackberry plants that are low maintenance. Pole beans and bush beans grow really well in my backyard. They aren't much work, either, and they always give me lots of beans for the freezer.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 15, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_More rainy weather, homemade soup, and movies._

I had a very good sleep last night. It was so nice! I am still a bit tired today and I have an upset stomach but that is due to the hormonal migraine that has stopped by for a visit. Um, yeah. I have enough houseguests and I don't really need or want another one. Feel free to leave anytime soon, migraine. I promise you that my feelings won't be hurt. LOL

The weather continues to be rainy and grey and windy. It is a good day to stay inside and watch scary movies, which is exactly what I am doing: When A Stranger Calls (1979) and When A Stranger Calls Back (1993). I also have a pot of soup simmering on the stove, a navy bean soup with roasted onions and garlic, and potatoes. I might throw a carrot in too, for some colour. I usually blend about half of the soup so that the broth is thick and hearty. I am pretty sure I have eaten my body weight in pie this week, so a healthy bowl of soup will probably help me feel much better.

I doubt I will do much else today. I am happy to just enjoy my soup and movies and take it easy.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 16, 2022)

Sounds like a perfect day to me!

My floor mop is calling me today and I need to make chick pea soup since I cooked a pound of them yesterday. The soup is especially good with just the right amount of coriander powder.

Speaking of uninvited "guests"  there is nothing like nurturing the garden only to have it invaded overnight by critters.  We don't have a large garden, only a few planter boxes since back pain is as welcome as your migraines.

Your biscuit photo makes me want to go play in some flour but I'll wait for cooler temps - yesterday it was 90 F / 32C


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 16, 2022)

*Manifesting Christmas*
_Yes, I am one of those people. LOL_

The weather has been crazy today. We've had rain, sleet, and sunshine. It was nice to see the sun but it didn't stick around for very long. The sky and my house are dark and gloomy again. Sunshine has such a positive effect on my mood and I often don't realize it until I start feeling its absence. The forecast is calling for rain and snow overnight. Snow is beginning to show up frequently in the nightly forecasts despite the temperatures still staying above freezing. We haven't actually had any snow yet and I hope it stays that way for a while longer, at least until the leaves are off the trees! I love winter and I will always be a cold-weather girl at heart, but I'm not quite ready to start shovelling off my front steps.

And now I should probably confess that I've been manifesting Christmas big time over the last few days. Not intentionally, but, yeah. On my latest secondhand cookbook-buying spree, I bought a Christmas cookbook and it came in the mail last week. The very next day, a bunch of Christmas movies dropped on Prime. And then I caught my daughter wandering around the house drinking coffee out of my Tipsy Reindeer Christmas mug (featuring drunken cartoon reindeer cavorting in the snow). And while all of this is occurring, random Christmas memes are appearing in my Facebook news feed. So, if it suddenly starts blizzarding and carolers or drunken reindeer show up at your door, feel free to blame me.  

I love Christmas and I willingly admit to being filled with the festive spirit from the beginning of November to the end of December. Occasionally, I spill over into January. Don't say you haven't been warned! LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 17, 2022)

*National Cookbook Month*
_It's the most wonderful time of the year. _

Apparently, it's National Cookbook Month. How did I not know that? As you can see, I've been busy celebrating.   All of these books are Canadian, and with the exception of the top book, all of them are from Canadian Living. Should I confess that there are still three in the mail? LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 18, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_Making leftovers into a tasty treat._

Earlier today I made the Quick Coffee Cake in The Canadian Family Cookbook (1975). This is a beast of a book. It is over 800 pages and has around 1300 recipes. I bought it last year and I am trying to use it more, so when I wanted to do something with a small bowl of leftover cranberry sauce, I looked there first for ideas. Along with the cranberry sauce, I added extra cinnamon to the cake and a handful of rolled oats to the topping. It is very good. And healthy enough to eat for breakfast!


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 18, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *National Cookbook Month*
> _It's the most wonderful time of the year. _
> 
> Apparently, it's National Cookbook Month. How did I not know that? As you can see, I've been busy celebrating.   All of these books are Canadian, and with the exception of the top book, all of them are from Canadian Living. Should I confess that there are still three in the mail? LOL
> ...


My husband used to complain about my hundreds of cookbooks until I explained that only a dumb man would do that, a smart man would understand that the cooking starts when the book is opened!  I don't use them as often anymore.  Today, I made him some curried eggplant which microwaves the eggplant before putting it in the pan of oil.  Doing that, collapses the interior cells so when they go into the hot oil they don't absorb as much.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 18, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Daily Journal*
> _Making leftovers into a tasty treat._
> 
> Earlier today I made the Quick Coffee Cake in The Canadian Family Cookbook (1975). This is a beast of a book. It is over 800 pages and has around 1300 recipes. I bought it last year and I am trying to use it more, so when I wanted to do something with a small bowl of leftover cranberry sauce, I looked there first for ideas. Along with the cranberry sauce, I added extra cinnamon to the cake and a handful of rolled oats to the topping. It is very good. And healthy enough to eat for breakfast!
> ...


I can feel that attaching to my hips already!
My favorite is Nanaimo bars, best thing I make.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 19, 2022)

*Saying Goodbye*
_My houseguests have gone home!_

I woke up this morning to snow on the rooftops and it has been raining and snowing all day. I had planned to go out but quickly decided my errand could wait for nicer weather. Why subject myself to the wet and cold when I can stay inside, warm and dry, enjoying coffee and cake and a new season of Love Is Blind on Netflix? (Don't judge me! LOL)

I actually did go out later, though only briefly. My houseguests' dog escaped from the yard. While we were in the back lane looking for him, he had zipped between the houses to the front and crossed the street. He's not a big dog - cocker spaniel - and he is very lucky he didn't get hit by a car. My houseguests were busy taking their stuff back to their own home and had decided to leave the dog here until later. This is the first time the dog has shown any inclination to leave the yard and I am wondering if he knew his people weren't coming back to stay and went looking for them. I am so glad nothing bad happened to him during his little adventure. Whew.

He is safely back home now and so are my houseguests! I am looking forward to sleeping in my bed tonight. Oh, I am going to have such a good sleep! I am also looking forward to walking my steps while watching Grey's Anatomy. The new season is finally on Canadian Netflix and I haven't seen any of it yet. Yes, I know. I could watch it downstairs anytime, but Grey's Anatomy is one of my nighttime shows and I like to save it for bedtime. I am a stickler for my beloved routines. I am so happy to be getting back to them!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 20, 2022)

*A Snowy Night*
_Old Man Winter comes for a visit._

We had a proper snowfall last night. I loved seeing my trees in their white coats. So beautiful. Because it is still not super cold outside, a lot of the snow melted upon hitting the ground. The first snow never stays for very long. Today it is raining and snowing. The sidewalks and streets are muddy and messy. And I get to experience that particular joy later this afternoon. Lucky me!

Here is a photo of my back steps. I took it around 10:00 PM. You will notice that I have been lax in sweeping away the leaves. I love nature and I am happy to just leave it alone to do as it pleases; much to the consternation of my very tidy neighbours, I am sure! I love opening my back door and seeing the fallen leaves everywhere. It makes me feel like I am living in the country. 

One final note: Never underestimate the manifesting abilities of a determined chickadee. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 21, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_A quick post._

Just a short quick post tonight. I actually meant to write a longer entry earlier this afternoon but I kept getting distracted and would then forget. After the third time, I told myself to wait until later, and as I am about to get lost in one of my favourite YouTube channels, Lights Out Podcast, I guess I should write now before I forget again.

It's been a fairly quiet day in which I drank a lot of coffee and enjoyed pottering about in my empty house. I finally finished the lecture I had started and have been listening to on and off for ... um ... a couple of weeks? Sheesh. Has it really been that long? I will definitely have to listen to it a second time. I also discovered there is a book for this course that I need to buy. I guess it's good I found this out early on because it's required reading! Oops. For dinner, I heated up a bag of Asian-style frozen vegetables with a spicy homemade Chinese stir-fry sauce and ate it over brown rice. It was super easy and very tasty. I am looking forward to a peaceful weekend with books and movies. It is going to be so nice.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 21, 2022)

Sounds like a great relaxing day after company.  We do so enjoy the company but we also enjoy when they go home.  It must have great to be able to return to your bed.  I am a good host but I will not give up my bed to anyone!! You are the hostess with the mostess!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 22, 2022)

*Favourite Quotes*
_I love a good quote (and a good song lyric)!_

I have been binge-watching Inventing Anna on Netflix this week. Unless I am watching a foreign tv show with subtitles, I am usually doing something else and just listening to whatever show I happen to have on. The following caught my attention and I loved it so much that I wrote it down so I won't forget it. 

Here's the thing about anger. When you're angry, you're just a character in someone else's story. But when you let your anger go, you reclaim your own story. Become your own protagonist again.
~ Kacy Duke (Inventing Anna)

And while I am on the subject, here are a few more of my favourite quotes.

Always laugh when you can; it is cheap medicine. Merriment is a philosophy not well understood. It is the sunny side of existence.
~ Lord Byron

Character, not circumstance, makes the person.
~ Booker T. Washington

What a wonderful life I've had! I only wish I'd realized it sooner.
~ Sidonie Gabrielle Colette

People can live for a hundred years without really living for a minute.
~ Logan Huntzberger (Gilmore Girls)


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 22, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Favourite Quotes*
> _I love a good quote (and a good song lyric)!_
> 
> I have been binge-watching Inventing Anna on Netflix this week. Unless I am watching a foreign tv show with subtitles, I am usually doing something else and just listening to whatever show I happen to have on. The following caught my attention and I loved it so much that I wrote it down so I won't forget it.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your quotes, they are wonderful.  Here is one I like:
  "Just as a candle cannot burn without fire, men cannot live without a spiritual life.” *~ Buddha'*
I have looked at the Canadian Living site and wonder whether you also browse our Southern Living site?  Similar format but different ideas.
Has anyone had trouble bringing up this platform?  It seems to shut down after a second or two so I'm not sure whether it is this site or a corrupt file.
Have a cup of hot chocolate and stay warm.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 23, 2022)

@Happy Heart ... I have heard of Southern Living but I don't think I've ever looked at the site. I love Taste of Home, which is a good mix of recipes from American and Canadian cooks. I have a few of their cookbooks and just recently started collecting their Annual Recipes books. There are a bunch of those dating back from the late 90s to the present day. I currently have four. LOL I also collect Better Homes and Gardens cookbooks. My father bought me a set when I was a teenager and I have been adding to them over the years. I think I have around 55 or so. Most of them are now considered vintage.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 23, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> @Happy Heart ... I have heard of Southern Living but I don't think I've ever looked at the site. I love Taste of Home, which is a good mix of recipes from American and Canadian cooks. I have a few of their cookbooks and just recently started collecting their Annual Recipes books. There are a bunch of those dating back from the late 90s to the present day. I currently have four. LOL I also collect Better Homes and Gardens cookbooks. My father bought me a set when I was a teenager and I have been adding to them over the years. I think I have around 55 or so. Most of them are now considered vintage.


I love cookbooks.  I prefer to buy them at estate sales and garae sales.  My favorites are the one used by churches, schools and organizations as fund raisers.  All the recipes come from members that share their tried and true used in everyday life.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 23, 2022)

*Sunday Cooking*
_A mini-batch and thinking about Christmas dinner._

A couple of weeks ago I had plans to make a batch of vegan Italian-style beef and a block of hard vegan parmesan, but I got a migraine, and then I got houseguests, and my mini-batch for the freezer was tossed to the wayside. Well, this afternoon, it finally happened, probably because I had no plans to cook or do anything. That always seems to be when I get stuff done. I made three chunks of Italian-style beef in my slow cooker. Because I use meat analogs as an ingredient in recipes, I will get two or three meals from each piece. The block of vegan parmesan will also be portioned and put in the freezer. I like making these types of things myself. It is usually much cheaper than buying them at the store and some items aren't available in my area. The vegan parm, for instance. I know Violife has a shredded vegan parmesan but I've never seen it, only the shredded cheddar and mozzarella.

While I was working in the kitchen, it occurred to me that the Italian-style beef would be really tasty in a lasagna. This got me thinking about Christmas. I can't tell you how or why, but it's become a tradition in my family to have lasagna for Christmas dinner. And so we don't get stuck in a rut, eating the same thing every year, I experiment with different versions of lasagna. One year I made a pizza lasagna that was the bomb. My daughter, who isn't vegan, loved it! She ate so much that she didn't have room for dessert and ended up taking the leftovers home. This year I might do a more traditional lasagna, maybe with broccoli soup to start (because everyone really likes it), a green salad with apples and cranberries, and some sort of roasted vegetable. For dessert, I like the idea of a lemon ginger tiramisu, festive yet refreshing.

So, that's Christmas dinner #1. I wonder how many menus I will come up with between now and December. LOL The menu for tonight was a very exciting toasted chick'n sandwich and potato chips. And now I am going to relax and do nothing for the rest of the night. Maybe I will watch a scary movie or two in bed. That sounds like the perfect end to a good day.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 24, 2022)

*Another Birthday*
_I am so blessed to have watched my children grow up._

Today, this newborn peanut turned 31. My apologies for the quality of the picture. It is a photo of a photo and I picked the best of the bunch. Look how cute he is! Awww ... my heart is melting. A part of me wonders how my firstborn can be in his thirties already, but I know how lucky I am to see my children growing older. My mother passed away from complications due to pneumonia when I was just over a year old. She never got to see her child grow up. I hope I am still here in another thirty years, marvelling that I have a son in his sixties. What a blessing that would be. In the meantime, I would be happy to have him come for a visit. He lives in another city and works a lot. I haven't seen him in three, maybe four, years. Visit your mom! Butthead.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2022)

Such a precious photo   
I hope you soon get your overdue visit!


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 24, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Sunday Cooking*
> _A mini-batch and thinking about Christmas dinner._
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had plans to make a batch of vegan Italian-style beef and a block of hard vegan parmesan, but I got a migraine, and then I got houseguests, and my mini-batch for the freezer was tossed to the wayside. Well, this afternoon, it finally happened, probably because I had no plans to cook or do anything. That always seems to be when I get stuff done. I made three chunks of Italian-style beef in my slow cooker. Because I use meat analogs as an ingredient in recipes, I will get two or three meals from each piece. The block of vegan parmesan will also be portioned and put in the freezer. I like making these types of things myself. It is usually much cheaper than buying them at the store and some items aren't available in my area. The vegan parm, for instance. I know Violife has a shredded vegan parmesan but I've never seen it, only the shredded cheddar and mozzarella.
> ...


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 24, 2022)

You know Ms. Tea Biscuit, organized people like you make me look bad.  I can't even think about our Thanksgiving there you are leading the pack with plans for Christmas dinner.  Excuse my sour attitude, it is just old age jealousy typing - not really me.  LOL, you are wonderful.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 25, 2022)

I found my favorite potato gratin recipe online so I'll send it to you as a contribution to your well planned Christmas dinner.  It is finally cool enough to turn on the oven so I plan to make them today.

https://www.nigella.com/recipes/creamy-potato-gratin

When the potatoes are cooking on the stove I add about 1/8 teaspoon  baking soda to the pot.  Also, when they go in the oven top them with your favorite cheese or panko crumbs. 
So, if we all  make it Christmas Day we can all be a part of the same meal and be grateful for the company. 

Since you are so organized, how do you manage your cookbooks?  My shelves are over run so I have many just boxed up.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 25, 2022)

*A Pleasant Surprise*
_A nice little gift from the Universe._

It was a quiet day filled with uninteresting tasks. I paid the end-of-the-month bills and I was very happy to notice that my gas bill is still fairly low. October has been cold and wet and windy and my old house, accordingly, has been cold and drafty. It is always colder upstairs, with the third floor being the coldest area of the house. There are radiators on the second floor, but the top room relies on warm air rising through floor vents. During the winter, you can actually feel the change in temperature as you ascend the stairs. I often joke that you need to put on your coat to go to the bathroom. LOL It's not really that bad, though, unless it is super cold and windy outside, and then you definitely want another blanket on the bed. We had a couple of weeks this month where the upstairs was quite cold and I was sure that I was going to see the gas bill start creeping up, so it was a pleasant surprise to find that it was pretty much the same amount as last month. Whew. Thanks, Universe! The temperature has gone back up. It was in the mid-20s over the weekend. The snow melted and the rain has returned. Maybe I will get a reprieve for November as well. How great would that be? 

If you are wondering how cold my upstairs can be in the winter, here is a photo of the steam from my shower frozen on my bathroom window. It was taken in either January 2020 or January 2021. We had been experiencing a cold snap with daily temperatures hovering around minus 35°C and dropping into the minus 40s overnight. My gas bill was a frightening thing that month! LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 25, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> I found my favorite potato gratin recipe online so I'll send it to you as a contribution to your well planned Christmas dinner. It is finally cool enough to turn on the oven so I plan to make them today.



I've made that recipe (with vegan substitutions)! It's in Nigella Bites. I've cooked a few of the recipes in that book. I should dig it out and flip through it. My books are very unorganized, I am sorry to tell you. I only have one bookcase and it is up on the third floor. My cookbooks are currently housed in cupboards and drawers and piled on whatever available surface I can find. I am forever telling myself to stop buying books because I have nowhere to put them, but of course I don't, and I somehow always manage to find room for them somewhere. Where there is a will, there's a way! LOL


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 25, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> I've made that recipe (with vegan substitutions)! It's in Nigella Bites. I've cooked a few of the recipes in that book. I should dig it out and flip through it. My books are very unorganized, I am sorry to tell you. I only have one bookcase and it is up on the third floor. My cookbooks are currently housed in cupboards and drawers and piled on whatever available surface I can find. I am forever telling myself to stop buying books because I have nowhere to put them, but of course I don't, and I somehow always manage to find room for them somewhere. Where there is a will, there's a way! LOL


I have been curious about my cookbook compulsion and finally decided I'm just on a quest for the perfect recipe.  What are your thoughts?  I have been able to dispose of some books that I have outgrown as my skills changed but I don't want to accidently toss out the perfect recipe.  

Is the steam on your shower door iced over?  It looks like it from the photo.  We had to replace all the duct work under our house and all the windows when we moved in to this house.  Our old windows would have a good layer of ice on the aluminum frames during the winter resulting in $300 winter heating bills.  We used to live in a two story but decided to move to single story while we could.  
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> When the potatoes are cooking on the stove I add about 1/8 teaspoon baking soda to the pot.


Why do you do this?


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> Why do you do this?


It changes the Ph to improve flavor.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 26, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_More rain, baking a cake, new cookbooks._

It rained all night, quite heavy at times, and continued through this morning. This afternoon the sky was overcast. The sun is attempting to make an appearance, but judging by the dark clouds, I doubt we'll get to enjoy it for very long. Tomorrow is supposed to be cloudy as well, but no rain. If I wake up early enough, I have errands outside of the house that I want to take care of before I have to go out again later, and then my days are my own until next week to do whatever I please ... or nothing at all.

I busied myself today making a beef and rice casserole for dinner with some of the vegan Italian beef I made on Sunday. Man, that stuff is SO tasty! I also baked a cake because I have some vegan yogurt in my fridge that needs to be used. It is just a plain vanilla cake that I can eat with coffee and tea as a snack. I like a simple cake and I am not a fan of frosting. I find it too sweet and most of the time I just can't be bothered. I will say, though, Nigella Lawson has some easy glaze recipes that are very good and not overly sweet. I really appreciate that for special occasions. For everyday bakes, me being fancy is putting poppy seeds in a lemon cake. LOL Sometimes simple is just what you want. 

Two 'new' secondhand cookbooks arrived at my doorstep the other day. It was a surprise because I'd only just ordered them less than two weeks ago and they were coming from the States. Usually, it takes longer. But I am definitely not complaining. I also bought a brand new Christmas cookbook from Amazon and it has also made a timely appearance. The book is Advent by Anja Dunk and it is a celebration of the Advent season (November 27 to December 24) with German recipes. I love Christmas cookbooks, old and new, and this one is beautiful. Trying to choose which recipe to make first is such sweet agony.


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> It changes the Ph to improve flavor.


Thanks.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 28, 2022)

*Comparing Cookbooks*
_Kind of different but I suspect mostly the same._

I arrived home late last night, around 10:00 PM. I was starving and so happy to have leftovers in the fridge for a quick meal. After I'd eaten and washed up and relaxed a bit, it was almost midnight and too late to write. It occurred to me that this was the first day I've missed since starting this blog back in September. I have written every day for forty-one days. That was a pretty good streak for me! I am not the best at blogging - or journalling on paper - so I tend to tell people not to expect much and then they won't be disappointed. LOL

Yesterday, before going out, I had an interesting little conversation with a woman in my vintage cookbook group on Facebook. She had posted a photo of the apple fritters she had made from a recipe in The American Family Cookbook. I commented that I had the Canadian version of that book and wondered how similar they were. She told me the page number of the apple fritters recipe in her book and I checked my book. Same page! When I first bought my copy of The Canadian Family Cookbook, I had assumed, incorrectly it seems, that it was a Canadian book. I had no idea there was an American version. My copy has a section at the beginning: Regional Specialties by Province. I joked to her that this must be the Canadian portion of the book. LOL I remember when I first got the book I was curious as to why the territories weren't mentioned in that section as well. And hot roll mix is used as an ingredient in some of the recipes. I've never seen that item in Canada (maybe we have it and I've just never noticed?). Also, there is the occasional reference to American sources: xx recipe came from this place in this state, yy recipe came from that place in that state. I would read those and think, okay, but those aren't Canadian. Well, now I understand why.

The books are published by the Culinary Arts Institute. I just googled and a bunch of cookbooks popped up, including a Christmas cookbook. Universe, what are you doing to me? You know how weak I am when it comes to Christmas cookbooks! And I admit that I am already considering buying a copy of The American Family Cookbook for the sole reason that it would be fun to see how similar the two books really are. Someone ... PLEASE ... take my computer away! LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> I have been curious about my cookbook compulsion and finally decided I'm just on a quest for the perfect recipe. What are your thoughts? I have been able to dispose of some books that I have outgrown as my skills changed but I don't want to accidently toss out the perfect recipe.



I have been pondering this myself. For me, cookbooks and food and cooking are comforts. Older cookbooks, especially, have such a strong sense of nostalgia. They take me back to my younger self and a time when I was filled with hopes and dreams. Maybe a part of me is trying to find that again.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 29, 2022)

*Sunshine And Wildflowers*
_Let me tell ya 'bout the birds and the bees and the flowers and the trees ... _

The weather has been very mild this week and the past couple of days have been sunny and lovely, so nice after all the rain we've had recently. All the leaves have fallen from the trees in front of my house, but the trees in the back are still holding on. The other day as I stepped outside to talk to my daughter, the chickadee flew right past my face and landed on the tree branch beside me. He/she sure is a determined little creature. LOL I still haven't seen my squirrel yet, but other people have, which is a relief. He always disappears in the summertime and then I worry about him until he returns in the fall. I think he has a vacation home in another neighbourhood. Lucky guy.

My Facebook memories have been showing me photos of nasturtiums that have blossomed in the yard at this time in previous years, along with my comments about how cheerful they looked in their Halloween colours of yellow and orange. Usually, my gardening efforts are centred around vegetables. And I tend to stick with easy vegetables that I know will do well. I don't really have a knack for getting plants to grow unless they're weeds. And if I can boast for just a minute, my weeds are frikkin' spectacular! LOL But every now and then, I like to try my hand at something new, so one summer I planted some flower seeds. The nasturtiums did the best. I also got some sweet peas to grow but I can't remember if they flowered or not. I have read that flowers are difficult to grow from seeds, so I was happy with the results of my efforts. 

This summer I didn't plant anything. I just let nature do as it pleased. It's good for the ecosystem to let native plants have the chance to thrive. A bunch of wildflowers came up along the fence and when the windows on the second floor were open, all you could smell were flowers whenever you went upstairs. Bees and butterflies really enjoyed my backyard and I was glad to see them. You know you're doing something good for the planet when bees and butterflies come to visit.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 30, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_Enjoying a lazy day not doing much of anything._

It's been a typically quiet Sunday. I had planned to work on a project and then got distracted and ended up binge-watching Prom Night movies all day. I only have two days left in October and I am making the most of them! Next week I'll be getting out my Tipsy Reindeer mug and sliding into Hallmark Christmas movies. I love everything about Christmas, even the cheesy romantic holiday movies!

For dinner, I made a delicious curry from odds and ends in the fridge, so I haven't been completely useless. I might do some work on my project later, but honestly, I will probably spend the evening watching movies and then reading in bed. If you can't goof off and be lazy at the weekend, when can you? Time enough to be productive during the week. 

I hope everyone is spending their weekend doing what makes them happy!


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 30, 2022)

Now you have me curious.  I have _The American Woman's Cook Book_, 1949, on page 118 top of page is a recipe for Rice Muffins - your book?  I have never tried it.  My 1969 _Culinary Arts Institute Encyclopedic Cookbook_ has Peppermint Stick Ice Cream on page 654, is that a match?  That is my favorite ice cream, well actually I haven't met one I didn't like.  Although watchin Biden lick some is well.........................


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2022)

TB, have you ever seen the Alberta Women’s Cookbook?  It had a turquoise green cover.  It came out about 1970.  Somehow I lost my copy.  A SF member found it in WA state but they don’t mail to Canada.  I loved the basic recipes.  Who knows, the memories may be better than the reality.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 31, 2022)

*Story Time*
_A ghostly visit at Halloween._

Back in the day when my dad was still alive, we had a conversation about something I can no longer remember that ended with me saying, "I don't know what happens when we die, but wherever you end up, stay there. I don't want any visits from the afterlife." He joked that he was going to come back and haunt me. Well, he didn't haunt me, but he did come back. He visited annually for about eight years. The very first visit occurred the December after he passed away, but all the other visits happened in October. Once he came on Halloween.

My kids and I were living in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia that year. All that month we waited and watched for a sign that he had been by. My dad always left some sort of sign to let us know that he had stopped in to see us. And it was different every year. We never knew what he was going to do, but we always recognized that it was him. The days passed that October and there was nothing. And then it was the 31st and I was so disappointed to think we weren't going to see him. We were sitting in the living room watching Ghost Ship on tv and I said to my kids, "Well, I guess Grandpa Bob isn't coming this year." And no sooner were the words out of my mouth, than the radio in the kitchen came on. Now, the radio in the kitchen was an old secondhand clock radio with a sticky on/off switch. Up was on, and you had to hold the clock radio down with one hand in order to push that switch up. No way was that thing just coming on by itself. We were all so happy to hear music suddenly blaring from the kitchen. Me, especially!

There were only a couple more visits in the years following. I wasn't even at home for the final visit, but my son was. I am sorry I missed him. I was always so happy and so grateful that my dad didn't listen when I told him that I didn't want any visits from the afterlife. They meant the world to me, and I am glad that my children's first experiences with ghostly visits were good ones. We all looked forward to his visits so much. Ghosts aren't necessarily scary and some of them can even leave you with fond memories.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 1, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> Now you have me curious. I have _The American Woman's Cook Book_, 1949, on page 118 top of page is a recipe for Rice Muffins - your book? I have never tried it. My 1969 _Culinary Arts Institute Encyclopedic Cookbook_ has Peppermint Stick Ice Cream on page 654, is that a match?



No. Different books.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> TB, have you ever seen the Alberta Women’s Cookbook?  It had a turquoise green cover.  It came out about 1970.  Somehow I lost my copy.  A SF member found it in WA state but they don’t mail to Canada.  I loved the basic recipes.  Who knows, the memories may be better than the reality.



I checked the two sites I frequent most often for older books and nothing came up in a search. If I happen to come across it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2022)

Thanks. Later I bought a newer version.  It just wasn’t the same.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 1, 2022)

*Can We Say Price-Gouging?*
_Things that make you roll your eyes._

The other day, SF friend Jules asked me about a cookbook. I was, unfortunately, no help, but that post got me thinking about my own quest for a particular cookbook and not having much luck. For the past few years, I have been searching for a specific copy of the Canadian Cook Book by Nellie Lyle Pattinson. I actually have two copies of this book, one from 1977 and one from 1947. This book was originally published in 1923 and was Canada's very first all-purpose cookbook. The final edition of the book was published, I think, in 1991. So it has been around for a very long time!

The edition I have been looking for was put out sometime in the late 50s/early 60s. It had a yellow cover. This copy belonged to my late mother and it was the book that taught me how to cook when I was a young girl. The 1947 copy, which has a blue cover, belonged to my dad's sister, whose maiden name (written inside on the first page), was my mother's married name. Every time I open the book and see the name, I think of her. But I still keep looking for the yellow book. And it's been unbelievably hard to find. Then, one day, I did a search at one of my favourite secondhand book sites and there it was! I was SO excited for a hot minute and then I glanced to the right. Good luck with that, dude! LOL



Since I have begun buying secondhand books, I've noticed that Canadian booksellers are the worst for charging ridiculous prices for older Canadian cookbooks. And look at what he wants for shipping! Seventeen American dollars for shipping within Canada. Really, guy? It's a small book. It isn't at all heavy. Not too long ago, I had a much bigger book shipped from the UK for a third of the cost. With the current exchange rate, this book would cost a total of 425.15. Sometimes you just have to laugh.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi TB,  You can put in a book request here:
https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/canad...822-9ff46c2b3696#edition=4116274&idiq=6843440


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 2, 2022)

*Squirrels, Past And Present*
_Rambling about my little rodent friends._

I didn't do much today. I had trouble falling asleep last night and when I finally woke up this morning, it was almost noon. Sheesh. I had to go out a few hours later and didn't get home until after dinner. Since I've been home, I have done absolutely nothing. I am hoping that I won't have trouble sleeping tonight. Most of the time there doesn't seem to be a reason for it and it is so frustrating. 

The weather has warmed up and the temperature has been hovering around 15°C during the day. I didn't bother with a jacket when I went out this afternoon, but I was a bit chilly walking home later. Monday, a few blocks from my house, I saw a squirrel crossing the road. I don't think it was my squirrel because it was too far away, but it might have been. I wonder if squirrels have a home range or if they just go wherever they want. I'll have to google.

I am always telling my squirrel to stay off the road. Pick a side and stay there, I say. Of course, he doesn't listen. I told the other squirrel the same thing and he ran away, but at least he ran away from the street into the safety of someone's yard, so at least one of them listens to me. LOL Seeing that squirrel made me think of when I was working across town and rode the bus back and forth. One day, after work, I was standing at the bus stop, and a squirrel started to run across the street. Just as he ran into the road, a car approached. The squirrel heard the car and froze. I cringed and shut my eyes, fearing the worst. But the driver saw the squirrel and stopped the car. The squirrel recovered and went on his merry way. And I breathed a sigh of relief and said a silent "thank you!" to the nice person in the car.

It makes me happy to see the squirrel population flourishing. I just want them all to be safe and enjoy long, happy lives.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 2, 2022)

TB, I thought about you when my neighbors were discussing Kindness Rocks people leave for others to find.  This is an old idea but people still like to find a joyful rock!   Do people in your neighborhood share their rocks?  
https://rockpainting101.com/rock-painting-ideas/


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 3, 2022)

@Happy Heart ... We have a boardwalk along the river downtown and people like to leave rocks there.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 3, 2022)

*I Am A Nosy Nellie*
_Goings on in the neighborhood._

It has been a very long day, most of which has been spent away from home. This morning, I had to go across town, and as I was walking to the bus station, I noticed a police car with the engine running parked in front of a house. I think there was someone in the driver's seat but I was in a hurry to catch my bus and I zipped by without taking a good look. Later, when I was returning home, I saw the same police car, engine still running, parked in front of the same house. Once again, I didn't see if anyone was in the car. A few hours had passed at this point. I am sure the police car must have left and it's just a coincidence that it had come back right before I was to walk by. That is the logical assumption because I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have been sat there idling the entire time. There was no one about as is often the case when the police show up at someone's door, but I admit to being very curious. I have no life of my own so I am always interested in what other people are doing. LOL

This evening when I was at my daughter's house, I let her dog out and the folks at the end of the street were having a screaming fight in their yard. She was throwing him out. She was also throwing out another guy but I can't tell you if he was a relative or merely her boyfriend's buddy. I didn't think it was polite to hang out on the steps listening (even though I kind of wanted to). LOL Once upon a time, there was a couple who lived across the street from my house. I never ever saw them during the day but when the weather was nice, they would emerge after dark to sit on their front porch and drink. They would often scream at each other too. I wonder if it's the same couple. LOL

I am having toast for dinner. I don't have the energy for anything else. I put peanut butter on my toast instead of the usual vegan butter. It feels a bit luxurious. I am living large, my friends! Good night!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 4, 2022)

*Happy Friday To Me*
_A surprise gift from the Universe._

I awoke this morning to the news of some unexpected money, a very nice surprise I must say! I paid a bill and then I placed an order with my favourite vegan store for some staples that I can't get at my local supermarket. I had thought I was going to have to wait on that until I get paid for a job I am currently doing, so I was quite happy. It was a very good start to my long weekend.

I was home all day and I didn't do much. After being so busy yesterday, I was content to relax with Netflix, Prime, and my pumpkin spice coffee. I did make a chili cornbread casserole for dinner and ate most of it. I was rather surprised by how hungry I was, but I shouldn't have been seeing as the only thing I ate yesterday was toast. I know I've said this before, but I really need to plan better for the days when I am out of the house. 

The nice weather of last week has come to an end and the rain has returned. It is supposed to rain through Monday. There is a rainfall warning in effect for tonight with heavy rain expected tomorrow, local amounts of 20 to 30 mm. I am happy that I don't have to go anywhere and can stay warm and dry at home. Maybe I will bake something to enjoy with Netflix, Prime, and my pumpkin spice coffee.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 4, 2022)

We had  quite a hail storm Thursday but any rain is welcome.  Tonight, there is the snowy crispness to air as the snow levels begin to drop, but not close to my 1,300' elevation.  The mountains look so pretty dressed in white!
I forget to mention to you some time ago that my husband likes spicy food so when I made Nigella;s potato casserole I cooked my half of the milk potatoes.  The second half I tossed a jalapeno pepper and then cooked as usual.  Of course I had to bake them in two different pans, both with a lot of cheddar cheese, but my husband really enjoyed them.  Too hot for me!  
Stay warm and have a biscuit on me.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 5, 2022)

*A New Soup Recipe*
_Brightening up a dark and dreary Saturday._

It is a wet and gloomy day. The first floor of my house is so dark that I've had the lights on since I got up and all I really want to do is go back to bed and wake up to a sunnier day, which won't be tomorrow or Monday if the forecast is correct. This is exactly the sort of weather that makes me long for the wood stove of my childhood. It is just so nice to sit by a fire with a book on a dreary afternoon. 

I cheered myself up by trying a new recipe for Creamy White Bean Enchilada Soup: navy beans, a small can of green chilies, onion, garlic, corn, yellow bell pepper, vegan chicken broth, and Mexican spices. The recipe also called for a bit of yogurt and I stirred in the remainder of a tub of vegan yogurt that has been lurking in my fridge for a scary long time. The soup is spicy and very good. I am baking a potato to go with it. Soup over a baked potato is my signature dish. How fancy am I? LOL

I have picked the first recipe I want to make from my new Christmas cookbook, Advent - Poppy Seed Snails. If you are trying to picture them in your mind, they are like cinnamon rolls with a poppy seed filling. I need a spice grinder to grind the poppy seeds and I think I have one in a box of kitchen utensils in the basement. In fact, I am almost positive. Hopefully, my brain isn't failing me and I won't have to order a new one and then wait for it to arrive. Think good thoughts!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 6, 2022)

*The Annoying Box, Part 2*
_My struggle with technology continues._

When I first started this blog thread, I wrote about the mysterious disappearance of the remote for my Roku and then buying a Fire stick as a replacement. Afterward, I wrote about an annoying box on the screen of my Fire tv that wouldn't go away. Well, eventually I asked for help on the Amazon support forum and I was told that a factory reset should fix the problem.

I was happy that there was an easy fix. I didn't do anything about it straight away because of the arrival of the houseguests. They were staying in my bedroom and I wasn't using the tv. Then I just kept putting it off because I'm not very good at getting things to connect to my Internet, and doing a reset meant that I'd have to reconnect the tv to my network. If I couldn't get it to work, I'd have to wait until my daughter could come over and do it for me, and then I wouldn't have my shows to keep me company while I walk my steps. When I say that I am technologically challenged, I'm not kidding. LOL

Today, I bit the bullet and did the reset. I even managed to reconnect the tv to the Internet and got some bonus exercise going up and down three flights of stairs to get the connection code off my computer (which I had to do twice because, apparently, I can't work a computer either). Now, this should be where I tell you that the reset was successful and all is well that ends well. Believe me, nothing would make me happier. But that darn box is still there. Ugh.

There is a bright side, though. I found the remote for the Roku! Because you always find things when you aren't looking for them. So if I never get rid of that box, I can always go back to the Roku. We will see what happens ...


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 7, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *A New Soup Recipe*
> _Brightening up a dark and dreary Saturday._
> 
> It is a wet and gloomy day. The first floor of my house is so dark that I've had the lights on since I got up and all I really want to do is go back to bed and wake up to a sunnier day, which won't be tomorrow or Monday if the forecast is correct. This is exactly the sort of weather that makes me long for the wood stove of my childhood. It is just so nice to sit by a fire with a book on a dreary afternoon.
> ...


We used to buy poppy seed rolls but I can't find them in my area.  I looked into ordering them online from New York, but I'll have to win the lottery first.  I have some poppy seeds in my cupboard and walnuts for nut rolls in the refrigerator so I might have to make them myself, but they aren't as good as the ones from NY.  I am available to taste test your soup and Poppy Seed Snails! 
Nice day here, blue skies with a nice crisp in the air and the leaves are changing colors.  Snow level expected to drop by the weekend.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 8, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> We used to buy poppy seed rolls but I can't find them in my area.



There is another recipe for a savoury dinner roll in Advent that uses whole poppy seeds kneaded directly into the dough with some grated cheese. I am thinking of making that one too. Actually, it might be the first recipe if I can't find my spice grinder. LOL

Our weather has cheered up a bit. The sun is out and the crazy wind that has been blowing nonstop has, I think, blown itself out (for the time being, at least!). The forecast is calling for rain and snow for the next few days. I have to go out a lot this week, so I am definitely not looking forward to that! Blech.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 8, 2022)

*Down She Goes*
_The post in which I fall down a lot._

The exciting news yesterday, or maybe embarrassing is a more accurate term, is that I fell off the stairs at my daughter's house. You know how one occasionally misses a step and then when your foot hits the second step below, your teeth snap together and your heart skips a beat? Well, it was like that, except that I missed the last two steps at the bottom. The next thing I knew, my knees were hitting the floor, and I had this vague thought in my brain, _oh, I must have missed a step._ But it didn't really register. It was like there was some weird time lapse between descending the stairs and then finding myself on the floor. I was perfectly okay, but it felt so strange.

I have horrible balance, have had all my life. My eyesight is bad, which I think is a factor, and when I was in my forties, I suffered from migraine-induced vertigo. That certainly didn't help my balance either. LOL As a result, I am generally very careful because it is so very easy for me to fall down. Sometimes it will happen and I don't even know how I did it. One day I was standing outside on my front steps, just standing there not doing anything, and I fell over the side and landed on my back between the steps and the tree by my front door. Thank goodness, it was early morning and no one saw me. Again, I didn't hurt myself, but it was kind of embarrassing.

Maybe I should get an attentive manservant. I can lounge safely on my couch and live out my days as a lady of leisure, being waited on hand and foot. That does sound like a very nice plan!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> We used to buy poppy seed rolls but I can't find them in my area.  I looked into ordering them online from New York, but I'll have to win the lottery first.  I have some poppy seeds in my cupboard and walnuts for nut rolls in the refrigerator so I might have to make them myself, but they aren't as good as the ones from NY.  I am available to taste test your soup and Poppy Seed Snails!
> Nice day here, blue skies with a nice crisp in the air and the leaves are changing colors.  Snow level expected to drop by the weekend.


Poppy seeds have been found to have traces of opium in them. I read a story once of a pregnant woman who was tested in the hospital before giving birth and they found drugs in her system, although she didn't take anything. Found out it was the poppy seeds in her bagel.

Here's more information on poppy seeds:
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/opium-poppy-seeds_n_59709d98e4b0110cb3cc64ae


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Down She Goes*
> _The post in which I fall down a lot._
> 
> The exciting news yesterday, or maybe embarrassing is a more accurate term, is that I fell off the stairs at my daughter's house. You know how one occasionally misses a step and then when your foot hits the second step below, your teeth snap together and your heart skips a beat? Well, it was like that, except that I missed the last two steps at the bottom. The next thing I knew, my knees were hitting the floor, and I had this vague thought in my brain, _oh, I must have missed a step._ But it didn't really register. It was like there was some weird time lapse between descending the stairs and then finding myself on the floor. I was perfectly okay, but it felt so strange.
> ...


Sorry you experienced falling down the stairs yesterday, @TeaBiscuit! That has happened to me. I have learned ever since to step down the stairs two feet at a time - one foot goes down, and the second one joins it, then keep going down the steps, repeating the same pattern, and I hold the rails. It is slow, but safe. So far, so good. Falls are the most troubling aspect of aging, and we need to be careful.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 9, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Down She Goes*
> _The post in which I fall down a lot._
> 
> The exciting news yesterday, or maybe embarrassing is a more accurate term, is that I fell off the stairs at my daughter's house. You know how one occasionally misses a step and then when your foot hits the second step below, your teeth snap together and your heart skips a beat? Well, it was like that, except that I missed the last two steps at the bottom. The next thing I knew, my knees were hitting the floor, and I had this vague thought in my brain, _oh, I must have missed a step._ But it didn't really register. It was like there was some weird time lapse between descending the stairs and then finding myself on the floor. I was perfectly okay, but it felt so strange.
> ...


Manservant?  On this side of the border the women know that some are looking for a nurse and a purse. resulting in more work for her.  LOL

I'm sorry to hear about your fall, they can be dangerous.  I fell off a platform once and it was six months of recovery, without a manservant, just the husband.  He is a good guy but still can't read my mind, which might be a good thing.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 10, 2022)

*Thursday Miscellany*
_Coffee grinder, weather, and a new ebook._

I finally ventured down into the recesses of my dark, damp hole-in-the-ground basement, and after battling a curtain of sticky dusty cobwebs, located what turned out to be a coffee grinder. Why do I have a coffee grinder when I only drink instant coffee? I have no idea. It is just a little one and I think it should be okay for grinding seeds and spices. I will cross my fingers and give it a try. I have all the ingredients for the Poppy Seed Snails and I am planning to make them tomorrow. It will be a nice way to start the weekend.

The weather is up and down. Yesterday, I wore my winter coat for the first time this season and I was cold the entire time I was out. Today, the temperature is a mild 18°C. There is so much rain and it is very windy and grey and dreary. Extremely depressing weather. It is not the nicest autumn we've ever had. I do appreciate how mild it's been (low heating bills!), but that always makes me feel guilty because I know it isn't good for the planet. It's not supposed to be this warm here at this time of the year.

Last night I started reading a new Kindle book - Unorthodox: The Scandalous Rejection of My Hasidic Roots by Deborah Feldman. She writes about her life and growing up in an ultra-religious Jewish community in Brooklyn, New York. It is quite fascinating. I love all the Yiddish words and phrases. One of the new things I have been challenging myself with this year is attempting to learn Hebrew. I started in January and eleven months later I am still working on the alphabet. Well, I did want a challenge. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 11, 2022)

*A Lazy Friday*
_Thanksgiving food videos and chili for dinner._

It has been a very quiet day. I've spent much of it watching Thanksgiving cooking videos on YouTube. We've already had our Thanksgiving, but I signed up for a holiday dinner webinar at Forks Over Knives. I use their meal planner and the dinner featured in the webinar is in the planner. It was fun to watch the recipes being made. The dessert looked fabulous. It was an apple polenta cake with cherry sauce, definitely a dessert that I would enjoy eating. I love cherries. Yum. I watched the video on YouTube and noticed another Thanksgiving video in the sidebar, so I clicked that. Then there was another video. And then it was four o'clock and I was wondering where my day went.

For dinner, I am making one of my favourite meals - Cinncinati chili over spaghetti. I have a delicious vegan recipe that I've been making for years. It is quite spicy and so good. Even though it's been a while now, I am still amazed by how much my palate has changed since going vegan. I was never an adventurous eater. I grew up favouring familiar bland dishes and had little interest in trying anything new, especially if it was spicy. These days I'm throwing chilies in the pot and doubling the amount of cayenne pepper a recipe calls for, making my own hot curry blends, and trying all sorts of new dishes and different cuisines. Cooking is so much more fun and interesting. That was an unexpected and welcome bonus of veganism. I wonder if my diet would have changed in a similar manner had I remained a meat eater.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 11, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Thursday Miscellany*
> _Coffee grinder, weather, and a new ebook._
> 
> I finally ventured down into the recesses of my dark, damp hole-in-the-ground basement, and after battling a curtain of sticky dusty cobwebs, located what turned out to be a coffee grinder. Why do I have a coffee grinder when I only drink instant coffee? I have no idea. It is just a little one and I think it should be okay for grinding seeds and spices. I will cross my fingers and give it a try. I have all the ingredients for the Poppy Seed Snails and I am planning to make them tomorrow. It will be a nice way to start the weekend.
> ...


At this time of year, vitamin D is helpful for some people. 
Have a great weekend and don't forget to send me the snail samples....LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 12, 2022)

*Poppy Seed Snails*
_The first recipe from one of my new Christmas cookbooks._

After talking about it for days, I have finally made the Poppy Seed Snails from Advent. The little coffee grinder worked perfectly for grinding the poppy seeds. I noticed after the fact that the author commented in the recipe that she uses a coffee grinder as well. The filling is simply ground poppy seeds, raisins (I used currants because I was out of raisins), a small amount of brown sugar, and a splash of milk (I used Silk unsweetened almond milk). I was a wee bit worried when making the rolls that the filling was too wet and that there was too much of it. They were very messy to slice and I was scooping the excess filling off the counter and drizzling it over the tops of the rolls so that it wouldn't be wasted. But it turned out to be fine and they look a lot like the photo in the book. Instead of the icing sugar glaze, I melted a tablespoon of vegan butter with a teaspoon of golden syrup and brushed that on top after baking. Less sweet, which I prefer. The recipe was supposed to make ten snails. I got a baker's dozen. I can't say I'm too unhappy about that!


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 12, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *Poppy Seed Snails*
> _The first recipe from one of my new Christmas cookbooks._
> 
> After talking about it for days, I have finally made the Poppy Seed Snails from Advent. The little coffee grinder worked perfectly for grinding the poppy seeds. I noticed after the fact that the author commented in the recipe that she uses a coffee grinder as well. The filling is simply ground poppy seeds, raisins (I used currants because I was out of raisins), a small amount of brown sugar, and a splash of milk (I used Silk unsweetened almond milk). I was a wee bit worried when making the rolls that the filling was too wet and that there was too much of it. They were very messy to slice and I was scooping the excess filling off the counter and drizzling it over the tops of the rolls so that it wouldn't be wasted. But it turned out to be fine and they look a lot like the photo in the book. Instead of the icing sugar glaze, I melted a tablespoon of vegan butter with a teaspoon of golden syrup and brushed that on top after baking. Less sweet, which I prefer. The recipe was supposed to make ten snails. I got a baker's dozen. I can't say I'm too unhappy about that!
> ...


They look wonderful!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 13, 2022)

*A Surprise Visitor*
_Welcoming the return of an old friend._

For the past year or so, I have been buying my favourite instant coffee - Nescafe Rich Blend - from Amazon. I can get a pack of three jars for fifteen dollars. One jar from my nearest grocery store is almost ten dollars. One jar from Walmart is six dollars. Today I was expecting a coffee delivery. Sometimes the delivery person will put the box in the porch. Other times, the box will just be left on the step. So I look outside every once in a while to see if it has arrived. In a moment of complete serendipity, I opened the front door this afternoon just as my little squirrel friend appeared on the steps. I was so pleased to see him back, safe and sound, from his summer adventures. I immediately put out some peanuts for him (her?). Of course, the chickadee who has been anticipating the return of the cold-weather treats was right there. I guess it's time to start stocking up on snacks. They'll be out there every day now. I am always happy to see them. They are good company.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 13, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *A Surprise Visitor*
> _Welcoming the return of an old friend._
> 
> For the past year or so, I have been buying my favourite instant coffee - Nescafe Rich Blend - from Amazon. I can get a pack of three jars for fifteen dollars. One jar from my nearest grocery store is almost ten dollars. One jar from Walmart is six dollars. Today I was expecting a coffee delivery. Sometimes the delivery person will put the box in the porch. Other times, the box will just be left on the step. So I look outside every once in a while to see if it has arrived. In a moment of complete serendipity, I opened the front door this afternoon just as my little squirrel friend appeared on the steps. I was so pleased to see him back, safe and sound, from his summer adventures. I immediately put out some peanuts for him (her?). Of course, the chickadee who has been anticipating the return of the cold-weather treats was right there. I guess it's time to start stocking up on snacks. They'll be out there every day now. I am always happy to see them. They are good company.


I've been looking outside every once in a while to see if the Poppy Seed Snails have arrived.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 15, 2022)

*A Beloved Companion*
_The Buddy Dog ... we are best friends forever._

​
Today my Facebook memories showed me one of my favourite photos of my best friend in the whole wide world. I got Buddy as a six-week-old puppy and he was by my side until he passed away at the age of fifteen. He's been gone for three and a half years. His blanket still hangs over the stairwell railing in my bedroom and his bone sits on my bookshelf. Buddy was the most devoted companion anyone could ever wish for and I was his person. He was an unexpected blessing and I will love him forever.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *A Beloved Companion*
> _The Buddy Dog ... we are best friends forever._
> 
> View attachment 250386​
> Today my Facebook memories showed me one of my favourite photos of my best friend in the whole wide world. I got Buddy as a six-week-old puppy and he was by my side until he passed away at the age of fifteen. He's been gone for three and a half years. His blanket still hangs over the stairwell railing in my bedroom and his bone sits on my bookshelf. Buddy was the most devoted companion anyone could ever wish for and I was his person. He was an unexpected blessing and I will love him forever.


Buddy looks precious, and I know he was to you. I keep our last dogs photos, rawhide shoe treat, and collar with tags on a little table in the bedroom.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 15, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> *A Beloved Companion*
> _The Buddy Dog ... we are best friends forever._
> 
> View attachment 250386​
> Today my Facebook memories showed me one of my favourite photos of my best friend in the whole wide world. I got Buddy as a six-week-old puppy and he was by my side until he passed away at the age of fifteen. He's been gone for three and a half years. His blanket still hangs over the stairwell railing in my bedroom and his bone sits on my bookshelf. Buddy was the most devoted companion anyone could ever wish for and I was his person. He was an unexpected blessing and I will love him forever.  on and left me here.  I am so happy you had Buddy in your life and his eyes reflect his feelings for you.  Keep your heart open for more love.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 15, 2022)

The reply I just wrote seems to have vanished!
His precious face shows his feelings for you and you have been blessed to be in each other's lives.  I still dream about the ones who have moved on and left me here with them.  Bless you for being a good friend to him.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 16, 2022)

*Daily Journal*
_Getting into the holiday spirit._

Yesterday I was home all day. I drank coffee flavoured with mint and chocolate and watched Christmas movies. A few blocks away, my daughter hauled out her Christmas decorations and started decorating her tree. There were many back-and-forth messages about the best place to put her Christmas village. After dinner, I looked out the window and it was snowing. My daughter and I manifested snow! Yay! I checked the weather forecast and now, instead of rain-rain-rain, we have snow-snow-snow. I love it!

Later today I have to go out and I won't be home until after ten o'clock. I sometimes find myself thinking fondly of the numerous lock downs we've had over the past couple of years. I know I am in the minority, but I loved them. I was so happy to stay home and not have to go anywhere. I am not a person who needs the company of others and I prefer just being by myself. Until recently, I used to joke that I haven't been dressed since March 2020. If I have the choice between going out and staying home, I will choose the latter every time.

So, with the knowledge that a large chunk of my day will be busy, I have spent a quiet morning doing nothing. In a slight deviation from my usual routine, I made toast to go with my coffee because I won't be able to eat again until I return home tonight. I don't usually eat breakfast, but it's a long time until dinner. I have a bowl of leftovers from a very good Southwestern pasta dish that I made for dinner yesterday. I am already looking forward to it. There is still some snow on the ground and I will definitely be wearing my coat when I leave. It is currently minus 2°C, with a wind chill of minus 6. A nice day for walking if there is no wind.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 17, 2022)

*A New Book*
_Confessions of a bibliophile.

_

I must admit that I am occasionally guilty of buying a book simply because I love the title and cannot resist. This is one of those times. How charming is the back cover? 
_
_


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 18, 2022)

*A Story From Unorthodox*
_Hats, books, and bubbes. _

Last Saturday I posted on Facebook that I was currently reading Unorthodox. The mention of Williamsburg elicited a comment from a friend who said that when he visited New York City, he walked over the Williamsburg Bridge a few times. He had a hankering for a hat. My mind immediately jumped to the distinctive furry shtreimel. And of course, I had to share a story with him that I had just read from the book.

_Deborah, who lived with her zeide and her bubbe (grandfather and grandmother) as a little girl, recounts an incident one Passover when her zeide's shtreimel caught fire and he had to buy a new one. Apparently, he was quite well off but extremely frugal and it pained him greatly to have to make such an expensive purchase. Back then a shtreimel cost around 2000.00. Deborah, or Devoireh, as he called her, writes that she was pretty sure he got a cheaper knock-off somewhere because it was 'very shiny.' The shtreimel was too new for Zeide and he hated it. He ended up hiding it in the back of a closet and announced that he would only wear it to weddings._

It turned out that my friend was actually referring to a Homburg, and that is probably a good thing because a shtreimel is crazy expensive and will set a dude back 7500 to 8000 bucks. Yikes! I do love that story, though. LOL 

I also really enjoy the images that Deborah invokes of her bubbe working in the kitchen, making kreplach and challah. And it was Deborah and her bubbe who I was thinking of when I came across the book Bubbe and Me in the Kitchen. I love cookbooks that tell stories. I never really had the chance to get to know my grandmother. Now I am a grandmother myself. I have never cooked with my grandson (age 7) but I did spend an hour the other day playing balloon volleyball with him. I don't think he expected Grandma - who according to him is 500 years old (thanks, kid) - to be so quick and agile. He beat me in the end, but only by one point, and I really made him work for it. LOL

I have already chosen the first recipe I want to make from my new cookbook: Persian Chicken Stew with Tomatoes and Green Beans (khoresht loobia sabz). In the introduction to the recipe, the author, Miri Rotkovitz, writes that today her grandmother would be a centenarian if she were still alive, but it's hard for her to reconcile that advanced age because every birthday her grandmother was 29. A kindred spirit! I too am 29 every year. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 19, 2022)

*Memories*
_A musical blast from the past._

I don't post a lot to Facebook nowadays, but I do enjoy looking at old posts in my memories every day, particularly conversations that I've had with my children. One day I was talking to my son and this memory was the result.

Me: I played 90's country music all morning. Bird was ecstatic. He's been singing nonstop.
T: Ewww, 90's country music.
Me: That music played on the radio every day when you were growing up. It should make you nostalgic for your childhood.
T: I remember I didn't like it. LOL

Country music seems to be a thing that people either love or loathe with nothing in between. I love it and I was thrilled that Bird (my late budgie) also loved it. We got many a day off to a happy start singing along with YouTube videos and a 90's country station that I found on Amazon Music. Here is a song by a Canadian band that I have always loved. The genre always takes me back to when my kids were little. It was a very happy time in my life.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 19, 2022)

Please excuse the clinton's but I don't know how to scrub them from the video...anyway, here are a few of my favorites:




We don't drink, smoke, or do drugs but regardless,  the heart felt lyrics of Sunday Morning speak to me.
Thanks for sharing Prairie Oyster, I never heard that song before but it reminds me of younger days also.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 20, 2022)

*Stir-Up Sunday*
_An old British tradition._

It's Stir-Up Sunday. Time to make your Christmas pudding! My people are from lowland Scotland and the English midlands and I guess it is from them that I inherited my love for British food and traditions. I adore mincemeat and fruitcake, and I will never turn down a dish of plum pudding drowning in custard sauce. In fact, that is a favourite Boxing Day breakfast of mine. Hey, someone has to eat the leftovers! Here are some Christmas puddings from one of my go-to food sites, BBC Good Food, as well as lots of other festive recipes for the holiday season. Happy cooking! 

Recipes for Stir-Up Sunday.

And if you fancy a bit of knowledge with your dessert, here you go. 

The history of Stir-Up Sunday.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 22, 2022)

*A Shock To The System*
_It is much too early for such a scary gas bill. Oy._

I think our snow is here to stay. It's been fairly mild for November, but there is now enough snow that whatever melts away doesn't really make much difference aside from the streets and sidewalks being slushy and muddy and messy. Normally, this is where I would say how much I am longing for colder weather; however, the arrival of my gas bill yesterday is changing my mind about that in a big hurry.

I turn my heat up a bit in the wintertime, but not a lot. My house is fairly cool, although still comfortable. Last month my gas bill was 82.00. This month my bill is - brace yourself! - just shy of 300.00. I almost died when I saw the amount. O! M! G! I can't even imagine, nor do I really want to, what my bill is going to be like when it's actually proper cold outside. Ugh.

I kind of feel like I brought this on myself. I may have been rather too proud of myself for managing to not spend too much money on food and still be able to eat well. The Universe, always paying attention to what we are doing and thinking, saw this and decided to smack me down a peg. _Good job with the food bill, but I can still stick it to you in other ways!_ Thanks, Universe.  

I guess I should be very grateful that I am able to be so frugal at the grocery store because this winter it will probably be a necessity and not simply a fun little challenge that I set for myself to see what I can accomplish. I sure hope Old Man Winter is in a good mood this year.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 23, 2022)

My house is all electric so I'm sure mine will also go up, but it isn't our fault.  Between politicians and wars we are going to be paying more this winter.  Is there anything else you can do to keep the heat in or use a small space heater?  As I am writing this, the news about the lack of gas & food in Ukraine playing.  So sad for all.
Today was cloud covered here and by the weekend another storm is expected off the Pacific.  At least my cat knows she can snuggle under the blanket with me but she gets grumpy when I need to get up.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 24, 2022)

@Happy Heart ... As expensive as gas is here, electricity is even more so. My cousin heats with electric and her bill is about three times the size of mine. It's crazy! My dad, back in the day, also had electric heat, but he had a wood stove in the kitchen. During the winter, all the extra rooms in the house would be closed off and he would heat just the bathroom and his bedroom. The wood stove heated the kitchen. I loved that stove so much as a kid. I spent many happy days sitting beside it with a book. There's nothing like a nice fire, one of my very favourite things!


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving:
"Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast."
_- William Shakespeare_


TeaBiscuit said:


> @Happy Heart ... As expensive as gas is here, electricity is even more so. My cousin heats with electric and her bill is about three times the size of mine. It's crazy! My dad, back in the day, also had electric heat, but he had a wood stove in the kitchen. During the winter, all the extra rooms in the house would be closed off and he would heat just the bathroom and his bedroom. The wood stove heated the kitchen. I loved that stove so much as a kid. I spent many happy days sitting beside it with a book. There's nothing like a nice fire, one of my very favourite things!


According to the news reports, our gas prices have increased more than the electricity so we are paying more,  just not lot more, yet.  Liked your story about the wood stove, any idea what happened to it?  I remember going to a cousin's house and helping them shovel coal into their furnace.  Grandpa's house had a huge oil burner in the basement but I was too afraid of it to get close since I was sure evil was hiding in that dark corner.
Have a great day!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 25, 2022)

*The Friday Five*
Favourite foods.

Back in the day, when online blogging was a relatively new thing, I used to hang out at a place called LiveJournal. I loved that site so much. I loved all the different interest groups and the wonderful sense of community. To this day, I am still good friends with a couple of women I met there. The site remains, but sadly the LiveJournal I remember no longer exists. The Friday Five was one of the pages I followed. I loved the different sets of questions offered each week. It was such a good way to get to know people. This is the latest FF from the LiveJournal sister site, Dreamwidth. 

1. What is your favourite vegetable?
My favourite vegetable to eat as a side dish is green/yellow beans. I like carrots, too, especially the colourful heirloom carrots. My favourite vegetable to cook with is cauliflower. Cauliflower is amazing. It makes beautiful creamy sauces and soups. I use it to replace fatty, expensive cashews in vegan cheeses and cheese sauces. It works perfectly.

2. What is your favorite fruit?
I love fresh cherries, but they tend to be quite expensive, and therefore a rare treat. When I feel like splurging, I will buy a bag of frozen cherries and mix them with frozen berries or apples to make crumbles and cobblers. I can get a few desserts from a bag of frozen cherries. One day when I was cleaning the odds and ends out of the freezer, I made the most amazing pie with the remains of a bag of cherries and a bag of peach slices, and some fresh rhubarb from my garden. I topped the pie with a cinnamon streusel and it was so good. Oh my gosh! 

3. What is your favorite cheese?
Because of my leg and the Peripheral Artery Disease that I inherited from my father's side of the family, I eat an extremely low-fat, cholesterol-free diet. A plant-based doctor who I have followed for decades, Dr. John McDougall, is fond of saying that genetics might load the gun, but diet pulls the trigger. I completely believe that. I can feel the difference in my leg when I eat too much fat. Most of the cheesy-flavoured things I eat are homemade as commercial vegan cheeses are loaded with fat and salt. However, I am not a purist and I do indulge occasionally with Violife cheddar or mozzarella, but even then, I tend to use them in small amounts to accent the dish. I also really like Daiya's vegan four-cheese Mexican blend. For everyday meals, I love my smoky Provolone cheese sauce made with cauliflower. 

4. What is your favorite dessert?
I don't really eat desserts. I prefer savoury foods. But when I am in the mood for something sweet, it's usually a sweet roll, homemade with less sugar, that I can have with coffee or tea. On a more desserty note, I do love a lemon loaf cake soaked with a tart lemon syrup and served with fresh strawberries. And at Christmas, I will never say no to mincemeat pie or plum pudding.

5. What is your favorite beverage?
I drink coffee in the morning and tea at night. I know I'm going to come off as really strange here, but I actually only like instant coffee and it has to be Nescafe Rich Blend. My favourite teas are Stash double bergamot Earl Grey and Stash double spice chai. I am a big fan of Stash teas and I think I currently have about nine different flavours in the cupboard.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> Liked your story about the wood stove, any idea what happened to it? I remember going to a cousin's house and helping them shovel coal into their furnace. Grandpa's house had a huge oil burner in the basement but I was too afraid of it to get close since I was sure evil was hiding in that dark corner.



The stove, one of those big wood-burning cookstoves, came with the house. We had it for a long time and it was in constant use during the colder months. After I moved out, that stove was eventually replaced with a smaller parlour stove. Apparently, it wasn't the heat beast that the cookstove was, and I sometimes wonder if he wished that he'd kept it. I don't know why he decided to get rid of it. We had a similar parlour stove in the kitchen at the cottage. My dad pretty much always burned coal in that one. I remember as a little girl, our first stop on the drive to the cottage was always to buy coal. Kind of an odd thing to recollect. LOL

My house is heated with hot water radiators and the boiler and hot water heater are both fueled by natural gas, but at one time, the place was heated with oil. The huge oil tank is still in the basement in its own little room. I can't even imagine how much I would be paying for a three-story house heated with oil. :shudder:


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh my, how those hot water radiators clink and clank as they start warming up in the morning.  I have not seen one of those in years!
Some of my favorites:

#1. Favorite veggie -  carrots, I still like my old carrot casserole recipe with lots of cheddar cheese.
#2. Favorite fruit - mango, green mangoes have a nice tangy flavor
#3. Favorite cheese - parmesan, also paneer.
#4. Favorite desert -  Nanaimo bars!
#5. Favorite beverage - green tea in the morning gets me going since I'm tired of coffee.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 7, 2022)

Hope all is well with you, it is has been too quiet here lately.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 8, 2022)

Holding you in my heart until we hear from you again.


----------

